# موسوعة ( أسئلة وهدايا ) - إدخل وأجب ولك هدية - Questions & Gifts



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 مارس 2009)

*كيف ترسم منحنى جيبى بإستخدام الإكسل - ولك هدية لو أجبت*

سؤال بسيط ويحتاج لبعض التفكير وسأجيب عليه لو وصلت عدد الردود بدون حل إلى 100 رد والذى سيجيب عليه له عندى هدية 

كيف ترسم منحنى جيبى بإستخدام الإكسل - لتحصل على الشكل المرفق 
ولك هدية لو أجبت 
---------------------------



-----------------
بالتوفيق​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 مارس 2009)

استاذى الفاضل مهندس مصطفى الرسم المرفق غير ظاهر


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (22 مارس 2009)

فين طيب الرسم المرفق
احنا هانرسم سلم علشان نطلع عليه ولا ايه


----------



## محمد الهبيان (23 مارس 2009)

حاولت كتير لكن لم اوفق بعد و مازلت احاول شكرا لك


----------



## bido-egy (23 مارس 2009)

ممكن نجيب مكافئ ال cos من TAYLOR series وبكدة كل x هيبقى ليها y ونقدر نرسم الكرف .... كدة تفكير صح ولا لا اصلا ؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*الصورة*

إلى من لايرى صورة المنحنى جيدا 
فالصورة على هذا الرابط التالي

http://www6.0zz0.com/2009/03/22/19/666308525.jpg

وأيضا بالمرفقات 


ولاترسم سلم ولاتطلع LoveSolidWorks​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

*كورسات اكسل رائعه وسريعه ولحل اي مشكله او سؤال اكسل*

كلام في شرح مايكروسوفت اكسسل



خفيف وسريع
[PPT] *الرسم باستخدام برنامج اكسل*


خطير ومهم
[DOC] الفصل الأول


جميل جدا ومفصل(((((خلاصه شرح الاكسل بتوضيح رائـــــــــــــــــــــــع))))))
[DOC]مقدمة عامة حول الاكسل وحيل خاصة بالاكسل



اكسس
[DOC] برنامج مايكروسوفت آكسس


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> كلام في شرح مايكروسوفت اكسسل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 يخرب عقلك
هو انت راشق فى كل حاجه كده
اعتقد ان عندك هارد 4 تيرا بيت حاطط عليه الداتا بايز بتاعتك:59:


----------



## aek2006 (23 مارس 2009)

شكرالك الاخ مصطفى على الفكرة
واؤكد لك اني تمكنت من رسم المنحنى واجد شيئ من الصعوبه في شرح الطريقة ويمكنني ان ابعث لك رابط يحتوي العمل الذي انجزته في excel
بانتظار ردك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

م / زيكو تكييف
مرحب بعودتك ولو إنى زعلان منك 
لكن شكرا على مرورك 

​


----------



## vague_boy (23 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم....

انا شفت الموضوع
ومش فاهم شو الصعووبه في الموضوع

ومرفق ملف الاكسل وصوره

وانا بانتظار الهديه!!!!


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*vague_boy*

vague_boy

برافو ولو أن الذى رسمته هو منحنى جيب التمام ( جتا ) أو cosin والمطلوب هو منحنى الجيب ( جا ) أو sin

لو عموما الفكرة واحدة 
إليك الحل أولا ثم الهدية ثانيا 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------
:77: الهدية :77:
------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------
رابط التحميل

http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/98184866/or.Project.Managers.Jan.2007.rar.html
----------------------------------------------------------
رابط آخر
http://ifile.it/8jvelo6
-----------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------
وإلى لقاء فى السؤال التالى وهدية أخرى
---------------------------










​


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشاركة مفيدة


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله كنت خايف انتظر لحد ميكملو 100 مشاركة زى ما مهندس مصطفى قال


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> الحمد لله كنت خايف انتظر لحد ميكملو 100 مشاركة زى ما مهندس مصطفى قال


 
عيب عليك -- تثبيت اكتاف من المشاركه 7


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

الحل الوحيد الصحيح جاء من الأخ / عبد القادر من الجزائر
وهذا ملفه معروض ومرفق
وهو صاحب الجائزة 
وإلى لقاء فى سؤال آخر وهدية أخرى
----------------



--------------------

​


----------



## aek2006 (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور الاخ مصطفى على الهدييييييييه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*كنت قد كتبت موضوع بعنوان - (كيف ترسم منحنى جيبى بإستخدام الإكسل - ولك هدية لو أجبت) - وقد أعجبتنى الفكرة ولذلك قررت عمل موسوعة خاصة بالأسئلة والهدايا لما له من فائدة للجميع *
وسوف أنقل الموضوع الأول إلى هنا بعد إذن المشرف
---------------------

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*رابط الموضوع الأول*

الموضوع الأول
المنحنى الجيبى بإستخدام إكسل
Sin Wave or Sin Curve
----------------------------
هذا رابط الموضوع الأول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125600
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع الثاني -طلمبات التفريغ - Vacuum Pumps*

الموضوع الثاني
طلمبات التفريغ
Vacuum Pumps
-------------------------------

هل ضغط طلمبات التفريغ سالب أم موجب ؟ وماهو أقصى ضغط تفريغ ؟ ولماذا لايزيد عن ذلك ؟ 
--------------------
سأجيب ولكن لو وصلت عدد الردود إلى عشرين (20) رد بدون إجابة
-----------------
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 مارس 2009)

افكار قيمة ومفيدة حتى اننى تركت متابعة موضوعاتى وخصصت وقتى الضيق على الشبكة لمتابعة موضوعاتك الشيقة
لك تحياتى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 مارس 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الموضوع الثاني​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ضغط الطلمبة سالب ومنتظر المزيد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*م.عبدالناصرعجوة*

الأخ المهندس عبد الناصر والله ذوقك يخجلنى ​


----------



## وسام الحب (24 مارس 2009)

اكيد سالب

ولكن ماهو أقصى ضغط

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

ايه يا جدعان مفيش حاجه اسمها ضغط سالب 
كل الموضوع انها اقل من الضغط الجوى و احنا خدنا الضغط الجوى ريفرنس 
و اقل ضغط يمكن الوصول له هو 30 بوصه زئبقية تفريغ و مش ممكن ننزل تحته ليه ؟
لان الضغط اصلا هو محصله ضغط جزيات المادة و لتكن الهواء مثلا على الجدران الخارجية للوعاء او الحيز الموجوده به 
فإذا كنا قد ازلنا كل هذه الجزيئات فا ايه اللى ممكن نعمله تانى ؟
و لا حاجة 
نعد و نحط ايدينا على خدنا 
مفيش بح خلص خلاص


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

اخونا المهندس مصطفى
لى عندك طلب
محتاج كتاب 

ashrae pocket guide for air conditioning heating ventilation refrigeration​و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

ضغط طلمبة التفريغ سالب ........


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (25 مارس 2009)

ضغط سالب
وأقصى ضغط ؟؟؟؟
وليش ؟؟؟؟

ننتظر اجابتك استاذي الفاضل

دمتم بخير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 مارس 2009)

*مازال العدد*

مازال العدد لم يصل إلى عشرين ولم أحصل على الإجابة الصحيحة مائة بالمائة أنا فى الانتظار ​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 مارس 2009)

الضغط سالب واقصى ضغط -1 سالب واحد مارايك يا استاذنا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

ضغط طلمبات التفريغ موجب 
 و أقصى ضغط تفريغ 29.4 بوصة زئبقية تفريغ
 و لايزيد عن ذلك بسبب ان اقل ضغط يمكن الوصول اليه عند التفريغ التام للمادة من الدائرة و هذا لا يمكن تحقيقه بسبب وجود تزييت للبستم بتاع الطلمبة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 مارس 2009)

*مازال العدد لم يصل إلى عشرين ولم أحصل على الإجابة الصحيحة مائة بالمائة أنا فى الانتظار *​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

بص يا هندسة انتا اكيد قصدك على حجم الخلوص الموجود بين البستم و رأس الاسطوانة و اللى لو عملنا ايه مش ممكن نخرج الهواء اللى فيه
الا لو سبنا البستم يخبط بقه فى الاسطوانه و يكسر الصمامات علشان يخرج الهواء و ده مش ممكن علشان طول زراع التوصيل ثابت


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 مارس 2009)

*مازال العدد لم يصل إلى عشرين ولم أحصل على الإجابة الصحيحة مائة بالمائة أنا فى الانتظار ​*​


----------



## وسام الحب (26 مارس 2009)

ممكن العدد يصبح 10

لكي نستفيد كل يوم بالهدايا

اتمنى اعادة النظر في العدد

لتتم الاستفاده


----------



## وسام الحب (26 مارس 2009)

ضغط التفريغ هو الفرق بين الضغط الجوي والضغط المطلق

ويسمى الضغط الأقل من الضغط الجوي ضغط التفريغ 

الضغط المطلق والضغط الجوي وضغط التفريغ كلها قيم موجبة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 مارس 2009)

*مازال العدد لم يصل إلى عشرين ولم أحصل على الإجابة الصحيحة مائة بالمائة أنا فى الانتظار

وسام الحب

تسلم سيكون العدد بعد ذلك 10 ولايهمك 
​*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*Vacuum*

وسام الحب
ضغط التفريغ هو الفرق بين الضغط الجوي والضغط المطلق

ويسمى الضغط الأقل من الضغط الجوي ضغط التفريغ 

الضغط المطلق والضغط الجوي وضغط التفريغ كلها قيم موجبة 
 
كلام صحيح ولكن ليست إجابة كاملة 

mohamed mech
ضغط طلمبات التفريغ موجب 
  و أقصى ضغط تفريغ 29.4 بوصة زئبقية تفريغ
  و لايزيد عن ذلك بسبب ان اقل ضغط يمكن الوصول اليه عند التفريغ التام للمادة من الدائرة و هذا لا يمكن تحقيقه بسبب وجود تزييت للبستم بتاع الطلمبة 

كلام بعضه صحيح 


mohamed mech
ايه يا جدعان مفيش حاجه اسمها ضغط سالب 
كل الموضوع انها اقل من الضغط الجوى و احنا خدنا الضغط الجوى ريفرنس 
و اقل ضغط يمكن الوصول له هو 30 بوصه زئبقية تفريغ و مش ممكن ننزل تحته ليه ؟
لان الضغط اصلا هو محصله ضغط جزيات المادة و لتكن الهواء مثلا على الجدران الخارجية للوعاء او الحيز الموجوده به 
فإذا كنا قد ازلنا كل هذه الجزيئات فا ايه اللى ممكن نعمله تانى ؟
و لا حاجة 
نعد و نحط ايدينا على خدنا 
مفيش بح خلص خلاص 


كلام صحيح ولكن ليست إجابة كاملة 

المهم ، ضغط التفريغ هو موجب لأنه لايوجد ضغط سالب لأن الضغط فى تعريفه هو القوة على وحدة المساحة والقوة أو وحدة المساحة لايمكن أن تكون سالبة، ولكن إصطلاحيا يقال أنه سالب أى negative pressure
والمقصود أن القياس هو السالب وليس الضغط لذلك يسمون أجهزة قياس ضغط التفريغ بالآتى negative pressure gauges والشرح الآتى يوضح العملية بصورة أدق ، ومن أمثلة طلمبات التفريع المكنسة الكهربائية وكذلك وسبحان الله فى هذا صدر الإنسان حيث أنه يسحب الهواء ثم يدفعه فى عملية الشهيق والزفير ، 

ولايمكن الوصول إلى الضغط الجوى فى عملية التقريغ مستحيل وإلا سوف تنطبق الطلمبة على بعضها ، ومثال ذلك إمسك كيس من الورق وضع فوهته فى فمك وإشفط للداخل ماذا يحدث ينطبق الكيس تماما لأن وصلت ضغط التفريغ إلى أكثر من الضغط الجوى وطلمبات التفريغ تصنع من سبائك الأليومنيوم أو مواد أخرى صلبة تقاوم عملية الأنهيار هذه ، إذا لابد أن يكون ضغط التفريغ أقل دائما من الضغط الجوى
-----------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أما الهدية فهى من نصيب mohamed mech

آلة حاسبة هندسية 




-------------------------------------------
رابط تحميل الهدية 

http://ifile.it/scmxwio
----------------​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*التكهف - Cvitation*

سؤال جديد عن التكهف أو Cavitation 

ماهى ظاهرة التكهف فى الطلمبات ؟ ولماذا تحدث ؟ وماهو علاجها ؟ 
​​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

شكراً يا هندسة على السؤال و الهدية
بس انا كنت محتاج كوباية عصير علشان ريقى نشف


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> سؤال جديد عن التكهف أو Cavitation ​
> 
> 
> ماهى ظاهرة التكهف فى الطلمبات ؟ ولماذا تحدث ؟ وماهو علاجها ؟ ​


 
بسم الله
التكهف هو تبخر الماء فى خط سحب الطلمبة ( على شكل فقاعات )

و يحدث بسبب انخفاض الضغط الى ضغط التبخر pv عند درجة الحرارة الموجودة فى خط السحب 

و علاجة هو رفع الضغط ( 1- تقليل الاحتكاك او طول المواسير او الهد فى خط السحب 

2- اضافة خزان تعويض على خط السحب فى نقطة عالية من النظام لرفع ضغط السحب )

و الله أعلى و اعلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> التكهف هو تبخر الماء فى خط سحب الطلمبة ( على شكل فقاعات )
> 
> و يحدث بسبب انخفاض الضغط الى ضغط التبخر pv عند درجة الحرارة الموجودة فى خط السحب
> ...



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:28:

وتستاهل الهدية وكوب عصير 
وبعدين أنت حتخلص لنا الهدايا كدا 

الهدية 

برنامج للتحويل بين الوحدات فى كل الأنظمة
ومبروك عليك 




رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/ewh3l19
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*axial compressor*

سؤال جديد عن الكمبوريسور من نوع
Axial Compressor
الضاغط المحوري
-------------




ماذا يحدث لو زدنا سرعة المحرك الذى يدير الضاغط المحوري إلى حد أعلى من السرعة المصمم لها الكمبوريسور ؟
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

*مازال العدد لم يصل إلى عشرة 
أين صائدو الهدايا
*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

مازال العدد لم يصل إلى عشرة 
أين صائدو الهدايا
​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

اعتقد و الله اعلم ان الريش لن تصمد امام زيادة التدفق و السرعة هتزيد داخل الضاغط و حجم الفراغ الموجود فى الضاغط ثابت و اخشى على الكبلنج


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> التكهف هو تبخر الماء فى خط سحب الطلمبة ( على شكل فقاعات )
> 
> و يحدث بسبب انخفاض الضغط الى ضغط التبخر pv عند درجة الحرارة الموجودة فى خط السحب
> ...


 



ايه الحلاوه دي يا نيولوك:15::15::15::15:


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اعتقد و الله اعلم ان الريش لن تصمد امام زيادة التدفق و السرعة هتزيد داخل الضاغط و حجم الفراغ الموجود فى الضاغط ثابت و اخشى على الكبلنج


------------------------------
أنت مهندس جيد فعلا محمد برافووووووو :28:

وقد حدثت معى هذه المشكلة عام 1987 ، وقمت بتغيير المحرك ، لأن الذى يحدث هو زيادة التدفق فعلا وبالتالى يتكون عمود من الهواء ذو ضغط عالى يكون بمثابة عمود من الصلب موضوع بين المراوح فكان يقوم بمحاولة فرملة الكمبروسور فيقوم بتكسير أضعف نقطة وهى الكبلنج وأحيانا رولمان البلى ، وأحيانا يحرق المحرك ، وكانت هذه المشكلة قد حيرت الكثير من المهندسين ، وعندما راجعت سرعات الضاغط فى الكتالوج وسرعة المحرك وقمت بالتقصى وجدت أن أحد المهندسين غير المحرك الأساسى بمحرك آخر أعلى سرعة ، وبدراسة الحالة توصلت للمشكلة 
عموما نستفيد من هذه المشكلة الآتي :- 
:28: الإلتزام بكتالوج الشركة لأى معدة 
:28: تحليل المشكلة تحليل علمى حتى نصل إلى الحل 

 فى الأنواع الحديثة تم عمل دائرة تحكم فى السرعات حتى يتجنبوا تلك المشكلة ​ 
وإليك الهدية ، برنامج لحساب مساحات وأحجام جميع الأشكال الهندسية ، وحتخلص لنا الدكان 





رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/hklnr2u​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

احرجتــــــــنى جــــــــــــــــداً


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

ربــنا يجعــــله عامــر ( الدكان)


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

*Engines*

سؤال جديد عن محركات الديزل 
Diesel Engines
-------------
ماهى ظاهرة الدق Knocking فى محركات الديزل وماذا يقابلها فى محركات البنزين ؟ وماهو علاجها ؟​

​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

هديه بدون سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:78:اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال​ 

________________ 15 برنامج ________


*ES_Pump_SM*
Pump sizing software
2745 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_PumpPower*
Pump power calculation software
1635 KB
Freeware 1.00.0000b
*ES_Insu*
Heat Transfer Calculation of Thermal Insulation
1424 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_LineSize*
Pipe line sizing by fluid velocity
2003 KB
Freeware 1.00.0002b
*ES_Stable*
Steam/water properties
1139 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_UnitCvt*
Unit conversion
1032 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_PSel*
Pipe dimensions 
acc. to ASME B36.10
1467 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_StmNzl*
Analysis of steam flow at nozzle
1827 KB
Freeware 1.00.0004b
*ES_StmPipe*
Analysis of steam flow at pipe
1834 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_dPCalc*
Pressure drop calculation of
 incompressible pipe flow
2339 KB
Freeware 1.00.0006b
*ES_CasDrain*
Cascade heater drain pipe analysis
2295 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_SVVent*
Safety valve vent stack analysis
2403 KB
Freeware 1.00.0007b
*ES_BlowOut*
Temporary blow-out steam pipe analysis​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

Diesel knock is that clacky noise that diesel engines have, this is why:

The fuel on a diesel is injected into the cylinder as the piston is approaching TDC and before maximum compression has been reached. Therefore the burning charge is creating pressure and also being compressed at the same time hence the characteristic diesel knock, just like "pinking" or pre-ignition on a petrol engine which can be caused by advanced ignition timing.

Very early diesel engine were all direct injection and diesel knock was very pronounced. Later engines had a precombustion chamber in the cylinder head this allowed the the flame front to be more advanced as it entered the main combustion chamber. If you look at the piston crown of the Citroen XUD engine there is a shaped cut out to promote swirl as the burning charge leaves the precombustion camber to improve combustion and further reduce knock


----------



## م زياد حسن (28 مارس 2009)

ظاهرة الدق في محركات الديزل تنتج عن تكون عدة بوئر احتراق في مناطق مختلفة من حجزة الاحتراق و تسببها عادة ردائة الوقود المستخدم وبالتالي انخفاض رقم السيتان ا و ارتفاع غير طبيعي في درجة حرارة المحرك .
اما ما يقابلها في محرك البنزين فهيه ظاهرة الصفع و هي نتتج عن انخفاض رقم الاوكتان في وفود البنزين


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*زياد حسن*

بصراحة إجابة المهندس / زياد حسن
أشمل ولذلك يستحق الجائزة 

الهدية عبارة عن برنامج رائع لتجميع وتقسيم ملفات الـ pdf





رابط التحميل 

http://ifile.it/ay6ubg1
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*detonation*

*تسمى ظاهرة الصفق أو التصفيق detonation فى محركات البنزين وتسمى الدق فى محركات الديزل knocking *​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*Jockey Pump*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات

ماهى الــ  [FONT=&quot]Jockey Pump[/FONT] وفيما تستخدم ؟ 
​


----------



## mohamed mech (29 مارس 2009)

طلمبة الجوكى هى طلمبة صغيرة فى منظومة الحريق و الهدف منها هو الحفاظ على ضغط الشبكة حيث انه ليس من المنطقى تشغيل الطلمبة الرئيسية بسبب انخفاض الضغط شى قليل و سرعان ما يرتفع الضغط قبل ان تكمل الطلمبة الرئيسية التشغيل الكامل و الوصول الى سرعتها , الامر الذى قد يؤدى الى تلفها


----------



## mohamed mech (29 مارس 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> سؤال جديد عن محركات الديزل
> 
> diesel engines
> -------------​
> ماهى ظاهرة الدق knocking فى محركات الديزل وماذا يقابلها فى محركات البنزين ؟ وماهو علاجها ؟​


 مبروك للفائز 
و نأمل توضيح العلاج


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> طلمبة الجوكى هى طلمبة صغيرة فى منظومة الحريق و الهدف منها هو الحفاظ على ضغط الشبكة حيث انه ليس من المنطقى تشغيل الطلمبة الرئيسية بسبب انخفاض الضغط شى قليل و سرعان ما يرتفع الضغط قبل ان تكمل الطلمبة الرئيسية التشغيل الكامل و الوصول الى سرعتها , الامر الذى قد يؤدى الى تلفها


:28:
-------------------------------------------------------------------

:28:
 ياعم خلصت الهدايا ​ 
أما إجابتك عن الدق فكانت صحيحة ولكنك لم تذكر المقابل لها فى محركات البنزين 

وإليك بعض المقتطفات من كتب مختلفة عن عملية الدق KNOCKING لأن هذه الظاهرة أنواع ولها أسباب كثيرة ولكل سبب علاج ، من المقتطفات إستنتج ماأريد أن أقوله 
 
أولا : التعريف والأسباب

​ Detonation, on the other hand, sometimes referred to as ‘knocking’ or ‘pinking’ because of its characteristic noise, is a spontaneous explosion, instead of the normal progressive spread of the flame throughout the mixture.

In normal combustion, the flame initiated by the spark travels across the chamber, heating and expanding the gases that it has consumed and therefore compressing the so far unburned mixture in front of it. If the rising temperature of the unburned gases, due to both their compression and radiation from the flame front, exceeds that of spontaneous ignition, they explode before the
flame front reaches them and that causes knocking.
 

When air is compressed to a higher pressure by a supercharger or turbocharger, the temperature is also increased due to compressive heating. This would increase air temperature at the start of the compression stroke, which in turn raises all temperatures
in the remaining cycle. This can cause self-ignition and knocking problems in the latter part of compression or during combustion

​ If the temperature at the start of the compression stroke is higher, all temperatures in the rest of the cycle will also be higher. Often, this will cause self-ignition and knocking problems during combustion
 
There are three types of knock:-
diesel knock, spark knock and knock due to secondary ignition delay of the primary fuel which is called erratic knock
 
Several factors have been noted to feature
in defining knock characteristics of engines that include ignition delay, pilot quantity, engine load and speed, turbulence and gas flow rate

if the spark is retarded too much with high compression engines, knocking can occur at high intake temperatures

It was shown that high compression ratios allow a decrease in intake air temperature but result in excessive heat release and knocking

In the case of knocking combustion, too much heat is released during the very fast combustion which results in excessive peak pressures and can damage the engine

​ ثانيا : العلاج وهو أيضا مقتطفات من كتب مختلفة

​ To avoid knocking, many superchargers are equipped with an aftercooler that cools the compressed air back to a lower temperature

​ Coolant around the engine head is kept cooler to reduce knocking and allow for a higher compression ratio

​ engine compressors can be equipped with an aftercooler to again lower the compressed incoming air temperature to avoid knocking. Aftercoolers are heat exchangers which often use outside air as the cooling fluid. In principle
​ For acceleration during warm-up, further enrichment is applied in response to engine temperature signals. Ignition timing is adjusted in response to engine load and speed signals and, if a preset rate of change of load is exceeded, the ignition timing is slightly retarded, to avoid knocking​ 

When knocking occurs in a conventional engine, the electronic control retards the ignition, but this reduces thermal efficiency

​ وممكن أن أتحدث ساعتين عن هذه الظاهرة لكن أعتقد ذلك يكفى 

أما هديتك فهى صحيح البخاري  

​




رابط التحميل 

http://ifile.it/3fv20yl
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*Gases*

سؤال جديد عن الغازات

Gases

لماذا لايخرج السائل داخل ولاعة السجائر سائلا بل يخرج على صورة غاز ؟ وماذا تسمى هذه الظاهرة ؟

​


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مارس 2009)

لانه سائل عند الضغط الموجود داخل اللولاعة 

اما فى الضغط الجوى فهو غاز
و تسمى هذه الظاهرة محمد عبد الرحيم ( التبخر المفاجىء)

Flashing ​


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مارس 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> :28:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :28:
> ...




بس انتا مخلصتش الاسئلة
جزاك الله خيرأ على الصحيح و فى ميزان حسناتك و حسناتنا​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (30 مارس 2009)

سؤال 

ما هي الفائدة من معرفة نسبة الانظغاط؟ 

وكيف احسب كل حجم للاسطوانة والجامبر؟


----------



## م زياد حسن (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا المهندس مصطفى على الهدية القيمة وتفبل مني فائق الاحترام


----------



## خطاب داوود (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (31 مارس 2009)

والله ياجماعة حطمتوني 
كل مااروح ادور على اجابة سؤال اجد احد الاخوة مجاوب ومخلص واخذ الجائزة

واحيانا احس الاسئلة فوق مستواي بكثير خصوصا وانا توي متخرج قبل سنة
فهل هذا شي طبيعي ولا انا فيني مشكلة

ارجو الاستمرار بالاسئلة 


وشكرا يامهندس مصطفى على المعلومات القيمة 


دمتم بخير


----------



## وسام الحب (1 أبريل 2009)

الى الامااااااااااااام

للاستفادة من الاسئلة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

*mohamed mech*



mohamed mech قال:


> لانه سائل عند الضغط الموجود داخل اللولاعة
> 
> اما فى الضغط الجوى فهو غاز
> و تسمى هذه الظاهرة محمد عبد الرحيم ( التبخر المفاجىء)
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
:28:

أنت حتضرب الرقم القياسي مهندس محمد 

الهدية برنامج لرسم الدوال الهندسية والمعادلات





رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/cod18m7





​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> سؤال
> 
> ما هي الفائدة من معرفة نسبة الانظغاط؟
> 
> وكيف احسب كل حجم للاسطوانة والجامبر؟


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

جيد مهندس عبد الله ، لكن الذى يضع سؤالا يجب أن يقدم هدية ، هذا شرط الموضوع هنا 
والباب مفتوح للجميع لتقديم أسئلة وهدايا


----------



## وسام الحب (1 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لانه سائل عند الضغط الموجود داخل اللولاعة
> 
> اما فى الضغط الجوى فهو غاز
> و تسمى هذه الظاهرة محمد عبد الرحيم ( التبخر المفاجىء)
> ...



ممكن توضح اكثر


خصائص هالسائل

ونوعه

ممكن امثلة عن هالظاهرة


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أبريل 2009)

اى مائع يمكن ان يكون على صورة غاز او سائل او صلب و الشروط التى تحكم حاله المائع هى درجة الحرارة و الضغط معاً

و عند الضغط الجوى تكون حالة بعض الموائع سائل و و البعض الاخر غاز 

اما اذا تم حفظ المائع داخل وعاء و تغيير ضغطه او درجة حرارتة فإن حالته قد تتغير


----------



## وسام الحب (1 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اى مائع يمكن ان يكون على صورة غاز او سائل او صلب و الشروط التى تحكم حاله المائع هى درجة الحرارة و الضغط معاً
> 
> و عند الضغط الجوى تكون حالة بعض الموائع سائل و و البعض الاخر غاز
> 
> اما اذا تم حفظ المائع داخل وعاء و تغيير ضغطه او درجة حرارتة فإن حالته قد تتغير



جزاااااااااااك الله خير

ممكن امثلة غير الولاعة

من الاشياء اللي يستخمها الكثير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

الموائع نوعين 
Fluids are two categories 
نوع سائل ونوع غاز 
السوائل تمتاز بأنها غير قابلة للإنضغاط 
incompressible fluid
الغازات تمتاز بأنها قابلة للإنضغاط
compressible fluid 
الغاز عندما يتعرض لضغط عالى يتحول إلى سائل 
ويختلف ذلك الضغط من غاز إلى غاز 
وعندما يخرج الغاز من الوعاء المحبوس فيه إلى الهواء الجوي يتحول إلى غاز مرة أخرى 

أمثلة على ذلك النتروجين السائل ، وإسطوانات الأكسجين وإسطوانات البوتاجاز ومعطر الجو والبارفان وغيرها الكثير
والله أعلم ، 


​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

وسام الحب قال:


> جزاااااااااااك الله خير
> 
> ممكن امثلة غير الولاعة
> 
> من الاشياء اللي يستخمها الكثير


 
عندك انبوبه البوتاجاز - عندك انا بيب الاوكسجين المسال بتاع الغواصين- عندك اسكوانات الفريون- عندك المياه في الضغط المنخفض وهو مستوى السحاب يكون الماء بخار وليس ماء -وعندما يتشبع بكميه كبيره من البخار ضغطه يبدأ يزيد ويبدا يتكاثف ويعمل مطر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> جيد مهندس عبد الله ، لكن الذى يضع سؤالا يجب أن يقدم هدية ، هذا شرط الموضوع هنا
> والباب مفتوح للجميع لتقديم أسئلة وهدايا


 

:67::67::67::67::67::67::67:
على كده المفروض اسأل 15 سؤال ولازم تردوا عليه انا قدمت السبت من زمان :81:


----------



## وسام الحب (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورين

والى الامام 

يا أخوااااااااااااااااان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2009)

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع جميل ومفيد ومثير .

تسلموا على مجهودكم الرائع .

تقبلوا اجمل الامنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكر وتقدير للمشرف الفاضل المهندس / شكرى محمد نورى (البغدادى)
على تثبيته الموضوع 
وشكرا على تشجيعكم 
وأرجو من الإخوة الذين يريدون المشاركة وضع أسئلة بخط واضح ويحضروا لكل سؤال هدية 

 ​


----------



## 3RAFA (1 أبريل 2009)

ايه انواع غرف الاحتراق في sie


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> :67::67::67::67::67::67::67:
> على كده المفروض اسأل 15 سؤال ولازم تردوا عليه انا قدمت السبت من زمان :81:



ابعت الحد و ميكنش عندك اى فكر

و بعدين انتا مقدم السبت من تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2007


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> شكر وتقدير للمشرف الفاضل المهندس / شكرى محمد نورى (البغدادى)
> على تثبيته الموضوع
> وشكرا على تشجيعكم
> وأرجو من الإخوة الذين يريدون المشاركة وضع أسئلة بخط واضح ويحضروا لكل سؤال هدية
> ...



مهندس مصطفى خلصت الاسئله و لا خلصت الهدايا اللى عندك

مبروك تثبيت الموضوع :14:


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*mohamed mech*

الأخ mohamed mech


باقى من الأسئلة 
93000000 سؤال كى أكون دقيق :67:، ومعهم الهدايا 

لكن هناك إخوان طرحوا أسئلة ولم يجب أحد 

المهندس عبدالله سؤال 

ما هي الفائدة من معرفة نسبة الانظغاط؟ 

وكيف احسب كل حجم للاسطوانة والجامبر؟ 
 
-------------------

3RAFA ايه انواع غرف الاحتراق في sie

ولو أنى أريد توضيح الأسئلة أكثر من ذلك 
يعنى نقول سؤال عن كذا والسؤال هو كذا وممكن كتابته بالإنجليزى وبالعربى 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*أين الإجابات*

أين الإجابات أم أنكم لاتريدون الهدايا 




​


----------



## وسام الحب (3 أبريل 2009)

ياشباب بعد تثبيت الموضوووووووووووع

اشوف ما فيه احد يرد


----------



## MYK1971 (3 أبريل 2009)

ضغط التفريغ يجب أن يكون موجب . كون المائع يجب أن يضغط لضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي حتى يستطيع الخروج


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*supercharger and turbocharger*

أصحاب الأسئلة الماضية الأخ عبد الله والأخ عرفة ، يجب طرح السؤال بالطريقة التى أطرحها حتى يسهل تحديد الموضوع للأخوة

سؤال جديد عن محركات الديزل Diesel Engines
ماهو الفرق بين السوبر تشارجر والتربو تشارجر 
what is the difference between supercharger and turbocharger​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (3 أبريل 2009)

i asked about the benefit of know the comprssion ration in diesel engine ?

and how calculate these volumes?


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم احتاج مضخة سحب الحوامض والقاعدة (مضخة كيماوية) دايفرام احتاج كتلوك واسعار
نوع الحامضHCL
الارتفاعH=8
التصريفQ=10m/h


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> أصحاب الأسئلة الماضية الأخ عبد الله والأخ عرفة ، يجب طرح السؤال بالطريقة التى أطرحها حتى يسهل تحديد الموضوع للأخوة​
> 
> 
> سؤال جديد عن محركات الديزل diesel engines
> ...


 
الاختلاف هو فى مصدر إدارة ( تشغيل تحريك ) ضاغط الهواء


ففى السوبر تشارجر يتم أدارة ضاغط الهواء عن طريق سير 
يأخد حركته من المحرك


أما فى التربو تشارجر فإن الضاغط يأخذ حركته من الطاقة الموجودة فى العادم و هذا اوفر
بشرط الا تقل درجة حرارة العادم عن 160 مئوية تقريبا حتى لا يتكثف بخار الماء و يتحد مع مركبات الكبريت الموجودة فى العادم و تتكون احماض تؤدى الى تلف المدخنة و المحرك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*mohamed mech*

mohamed mech :28:

ماشاء الله ضربت الرقم القياسي فى حصد الهدايا ، لكن ولا يهمك الهدايا كثيرة والحمد لله 
---------------------------------------


*Supercharger and a Turbocharger*
*
*

Both turbochargers and superchargers are called forced induction systems. The advantage of compressing the air is that it lets the engine stuff more air into a cylinder. More air means that more fuel can be stuffed in, too, so you get more power from each explosion in each cylinder. A turbo/supercharged engine produces more power overall than the same engine without the charging. 



The typical boost provided by either a turbocharger or a supercharger is 6 to 8 pounds per square inch (psi). Since normal atmospheric pressure is 14.7 psi at sea level, you can see that you are getting about 50-percent more air into the engine. Therefore, you would expect to get 50-percent more power. It's not perfectly efficient, though, so you might get a 30-percent to 40-percent improvement instead. 



*The difference between a Supercharger and a Turbocharger*
*
*

The key difference between a turbocharger and a supercharger is its power supply. Something has to supply the power to run the air compressor. In a supercharger, there is a belt that connects directly to the engine. It gets its power the same way that the water pump or alternator does. A turbocharger, on the other hand, gets its power from the exhaust stream. The exhaust runs through a turbine, which in turn spins the compressor 



There are tradeoffs in both systems. In theory, a turbocharger is more efficient because it is using the "wasted" energy in the exhaust stream for its power source. On the other hand, a turbocharger causes some amount of back pressure in the exhaust system and tends to provide less boost until the engine is running at higher RPMs. Superchargers are easier to install but tend to be more expensive. 
​------------------------------------



--------------------------------------
أما الهدية فهى برنامج لتعليم الفوتوشوب ومنقول للأمانة 

الملف بالمرفقات




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*Compression ratio*



المهندس عبدالله قال:


> i asked about the benefit of know the compression ration in diesel engine ?
> 
> and how calculate these volumes?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إليك هذه الأوراق أولا 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عموما من هذه الأوراق نستفيد الآتى:-

نسبة الإنضغاط = جحم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة السفلى VBDC مقسوم على حجم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة العليا VTDC

VBDC = Volume at bottom dead center
VTDC = Volume at top dead center

وحجم الإسطوانة طبعا هو مساحة الدائرة فى الارتفاع أى فى مشوار الكباس وموجود قطر الإسطوانة وطول المشوار S

أما معرفة نسبة الانضغاط فمهم لمعرفة أداء المحرك والكفاءة الكلية وما إلى ذلك ، ويتم التحكم فى نسبة الإنضغاط بقفل الصمامات أو فتحها فى الصيف والشتاء وهو مانسميه بضبط التاكيهات ، وفى محركات البنزين أيضا ويتم التحكم فى نسبة الهواء فى محركات البنزين عن طريق الكاربراتيور والتحكم فى نسبة الانضغاط بقفل وفتح التاكيهات أيضا
والموضوع طويل ولكن هذه نبذة بسيطة ، والله أعلم ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*ice*



​


----------



## وسام الحب (5 أبريل 2009)

كل التقدير والاحترام

لمجهودك


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (5 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكبير المهندس مصطفى تقول:

نسبة الإنضغاط = جحم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة السفلى vbdc مقسوم على حجم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة العليا vtdc

وايضا تقول نستطيع تغيير نسبة الانظغاط

كيف ذلك والحجم ثابت في الشكل؟

ارجو انك فهمت قصدي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 أبريل 2009)

أخى الفاضل عبد الله 

نسبة الإنضغاط = جحم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة السفلى vbdc مقسوم على حجم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة العليا vtdc

حجم الإسطوانة والكباس عند النقطة الميتة السفلى
أى عندما يكون الكباس عند النقطة الميتة السفلى 
أى حجم حيز الهواء فى الاسطوانة عندما يكون الكباس عند النقطة الميتة السفلى 

(الكباس ليست معطوفا على الإسطوانة أى ليس (حجم الإسطوانة والكباس) معا لا لا أقصد (والكباس عند) أى فى حالة كان الكباس عند النقطة الميتة)

وأيضا حجم الاسطوانة أى حجم إسطوانة الهواء أو حيز الفراغ والكباس عند عند النقطة الميتة العليا ، نحن نتحدث عن إسطوانة من الهواء وليس إسطوانة المعدن التى يتحرك فيها الكباس ، نتحدث عن حجم الهواء فى الحالتين عندما يكون الكباس تحت وعندما يكون فوق 

إسطوانة الهواء فى الحالة الأولى يكون حجمها أكبر وعندما يتم ضغط الهواء لأنه غاز وقابل للإنضغاط يقل الحجم إلى الثمن وربما العشر لذلك تكون نسبة الإنضغاط حوالي 8 إلى 1 أو عشرة إلى واحد 

والرسم موضح به الحيزين والنقطتين والمشوار وقطر الإسطوانة 

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وأرجو أن تكون فهمت قصدي


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 أبريل 2009)

المرجو من الإخوة الذين يطرحون أسئلة أن يقدموا معها هدايا أو جوائز فهذا القسم أسئلة وهدايا 

الأخ عرفة سأل سؤال وهو ماهى أنواع غرف الاحتراق فى sie أى ماهى غرف الاحتراق فى 
Spark ignition engines


​


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> المرجو من الإخوة الذين يطرحون أسئلة أن يقدموا معها هدايا أو جوائز فهذا القسم أسئلة وهدايا
> 
> الأخ عرفة سأل سؤال وهو ماهى أنواع غرف الاحتراق فى sie أى ماهى غرف الاحتراق فى
> spark ignition engines
> ...




العالم شكلها مفلسة يا مهندس جاوب انت و خلى المركب تمشى


----------



## ابوبرجس (7 أبريل 2009)

مبدع وننتظر المزيد من الابداع


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 أبريل 2009)

*Combustion Chambers in Spark Ignition Engines*

ربما تجد الإجابة عن غرف الاحتراق فى محركات البنزين فى الأوراق الثلاثة الآتية 
-----------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------



​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 أبريل 2009)

!
الذين وضعوا الأسئلة كانوا يريدون الاجابة فقط 
ياإخوان شروط هذا القسم أن تقدم السؤال وبعد إجابته تقدم جائزة 
هل من أسئلة ؟
هل من جوائز ؟ 
!​


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> !​
> الذين وضعوا الأسئلة كانوا يريدون الاجابة فقط
> ياإخوان شروط هذا القسم أن تقدم السؤال وبعد إجابته تقدم جائزة
> هل من أسئلة ؟
> هل من جوائز ؟ ​!​


 
وقفو حالنا الله يسامحهم كانت الجوائز نزله ترخ :71:


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*Gear Boxes*

*سؤال جديد عن الجيربوكس (صناديق التروس)
Gear Boxes

**how many types of gear boxes are there* ? Provide image for each type​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> *سؤال جديد عن الجيربوكس (صناديق التروس)*
> 
> *Gear Boxes*​
> 
> *how many types of gear boxes are there*? Provide image for each type​


 
*There are four types of gear boxes :*


CRASH MESH OR SLIDING MESH GEAR BOX
CONSTANT MESH GEAR BOX
SYNCHRO MESH GEAR BOX
PLANETARY GEAR BOX
*SLIDING MESH GEAR BOX*






main drive gear
counter shaft
main shaft
I gear
II gear
III gear
top speed engaging dogs
*CONSTANT MESH GEAR BOX*


I speed gear
II speed gear
main shaft
III speed gear
top and III speed engaging dogs
top gear
primary shaft or main drive gear
counter shaft/cluster gear





*SYNCHROMESH GEAR BOX*





I speed gear
II speed gear
main shaft
outer engaging unit
inner engaging unit
top gear engaging teeth
main drive gear
top gear synchronising cones
counter shaft
 
PLANETARY GEAR BOX


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم اللهى خير وجدت الكثير من المعلومات الجيدة في هذا القسم بارك الله لكم


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (10 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لانه سائل عند الضغط الموجود داخل اللولاعة ​
> 
> اما فى الضغط الجوى فهو غاز
> و تسمى هذه الظاهرة محمد عبد الرحيم ( التبخر المفاجىء)​
> ...


 طيب سؤال تاني بخصوص الغاز اللي جوة الولاعة لو انك وضعت الوالعة في وضع حانبي ثم الي الوضع الراسي فان الغاز المسائل داخل الولاعة سوف يكون ارتفاعة في احد جوانب الولاعة اعلي من الجانب الاخر دا في الولاعة الي بيكون فيها الغاز مقسم علي جانبين طيب مش المفروض ان يكون الضغط متساوي داخل الولاعة فيكون من المفروض ان الغاز في ارتفاع متساوي ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ومعلش معنديش هدايا علشان اقدمها غير جزاكم الله خيرا !!!!


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أبريل 2009)

احمد محمد نجيب قال:


> طيب سؤال تاني بخصوص الغاز اللي جوة الولاعة لو انك وضعت الوالعة في وضع حانبي ثم الي الوضع الراسي فان الغاز المسائل داخل الولاعة سوف يكون ارتفاعة في احد جوانب الولاعة اعلي من الجانب الاخر دا في الولاعة الي بيكون فيها الغاز مقسم علي جانبين طيب مش المفروض ان يكون الضغط متساوي داخل الولاعة فيكون من المفروض ان الغاز في ارتفاع متساوي ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟
> ومعلش معنديش هدايا علشان اقدمها غير جزاكم الله خيرا !!!!


 
لو انك قلبت الولاعة راسا على عقب ستجد ان مستوى السائل فى الجانبين اصبح متساوى

اما فى الحالة التى ذكرتها و نظراً لعدم وجود فتحة فى الاسفل بين جانبى الولاعة فإن مستوى السائل سيكون مختلف

ليس هناك جائزة افضل مما قدمت فجزاك الله خيراً كثير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 أبريل 2009)

*mohamed mech*

mohamed mech

أقدم إليك إحترامي وتقديري 

ماشاء الله عليك ، رأينا إجاباتك فياليت نرى هداياك 

هدية ظريفة 
كتاب عن إختصارات الكى بورد لإستعمال إختصاراتها فى التشكيل وغيره

الملف منقول للأمانة 

بالمرفقات

​


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> mohamed mech​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الأخ mohamed mech​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تحياتى لك يا بشمهندش مصطفى و اتمنى اولا ان يمتلاء الهارد اللى عندى علشان اسميه 
from eng mostafa elwakel
فانا اطمع فى سماع ال 93000000 سؤال


----------



## اسامة القاسى (10 أبريل 2009)

فى انتظارك يامهندس مصطفى وانتظار باقى ال 93000000ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

مهمدس مصطفى و مهندس محمد ميكانيك
عقدتونى و حسستونى انى لسه فى اولى دبلوم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مهمدس مصطفى و مهندس محمد ميكانيك
> عقدتونى و حسستونى انى لسه فى اولى دبلوم


--------------------------------------------------------------

هذا من تواضعك
أنت أستاذنا

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

*Pumps*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات Pumps
ماهى أقوى وأكفأ طلمبة ثبتت وجودها حتى الآن ؟
إذكر المصنع والماركة​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 أبريل 2009)

طب سهل علينا شوية (dynamic ولا net positive displacment)


----------



## على عنبه (11 أبريل 2009)

سؤال صعب لو طلمبه centrifigal ممكن تكون paterson او ماركة KSB لو طلمبة حقن وقود ( POSITIVE DISPLASEMENT)اكيد طلمبة BOSCH


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (12 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لو انك قلبت الولاعة راسا على عقب ستجد ان مستوى السائل فى الجانبين اصبح متساوى
> 
> اما فى الحالة التى ذكرتها و نظراً لعدم وجود فتحة فى الاسفل بين جانبى الولاعة فإن مستوى السائل سيكون مختلف
> 
> ليس هناك جائزة افضل مما قدمت فجزاك الله خيراً كثير


 طيب ياباش مهندس انا عندي اجابة مش عارف ممكن توافقني فيها ولا لا .
الاحابة هي ان الولاعةفي بدايتها عندما تكون ممتلئة يكون بها حجم معين من الهواء هذا الحجم يكون في احد الجانبين وعندما يفرغ بعض الغاز من الولاعة وعند امالة الولاعة في وضع جانبي ثم الي راسي يتقسم الهواء هذا علي جانبي الولاعة بغير التساوي في الحجم والجانب الذي يكون عنده الحجم (من الهواء ) يكون عنده الضغط اعلي ممكن ملاحظت هذا عن طريق امالة الولاعة ببطء ستجد انا فقاقيع الهواء تنتقل عبر الغاز المسال الي الجانب الاخر وبالتالي يحدث فرق في الضغط وشكرا لك علي اجابتك وما قلت اعتقد انه مكمل لاجابتك وجزاك اله كل الخير ......


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

من أجل التسهيل الطلمبة تحضير ذاتي وتعمل بالكهرباء وأثبتت جدارتها بشهادة كل المهندسين والخبراء
ولابد من ذكر الماركة 
​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> من أجل التسهيل الطلمبة تحضير ذاتي وتعمل بالكهرباء وأثبتت جدارتها بشهادة كل المهندسين والخبراء
> ولابد من ذكر الماركة
> ​



و الله اعلم هى طلمبة جراندفوس


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

المرة دى خانك الحظ مهندس محمد 
ماأخبى عليك أنا فرحان فيك 
​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> المرة دى خانك الحظ مهندس محمد
> ماأخبى عليك أنا فرحان فيك


اما انا فإنى بجد فرحان بيك

هههههههههههههههه

:80: :69: :82:

و علشان كده انا قلت و الله اعلم
معلش يا استاذى :61:
​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

ماهى اكفى طلمبه ازاحة موجبه بتشتغل 70 سنه متوصلة بدون توقف و ملهاش استاند باى ؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماهى اكفى طلمبه ازاحة موجبه بتشتغل 70 سنه متوصلة بدون توقف و ملهاش استاند باى ؟؟؟



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
برافوو عليك سؤالك ده هو الإجابة يافنان 
أكفأ طلمبة عرفها الإنسان هى قلب الإنسان وتحضير ذاتي وتعمل لمدة 70 سنة أو أكثر ليل نهار بلا إنقطاع وبتيار كهربى بسيط ، عضلة سبحان الله صغيرة تدفع الدم مئات الأمتار فى الشرايين وخلافها ولا تحتاج صيانة ولا تتوقف 
الماركة رباني والصانع هو الله 
---------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> برافوو عليك سؤالك ده هو الإجابة يافنان
> أكفأ طلمبة عرفها الإنسان هى قلب الإنسان وتحضير ذاتي وتعمل لمدة 70 سنة أو أكثر ليل نهار بلا إنقطاع وبتيار كهربى بسيط ، عضلة سبحان الله صغيرة تدفع الدم مئات الأمتار فى الشرايين وخلافها ولا تحتاج صيانة ولا تتوقف
> الماركة رباني والصانع هو الله
> ...



فين هديه السؤال هتحمرق ولا ايه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

الهدية 
القرآن بالإنجليزية
---------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------
رابط التحميل 

http://ifile.it/1qjnh2v​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

المصحف رائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ مصطفى وبمجهودك . وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الهدية
> 
> القرآن بالإنجليزية
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


مهندس مصطفى
المصحف ده متراجع و موثوق فيه ؟
لانى بخاف من اى حاجه اسلاميه ع النت لانها اسهل طريقه حد يلعب فى الملف و يبعته للناس (مش قصدى عليك و الله) بس بنوه عشان فيه حاجات كتير بتستغل شغفنا و حبنا للدين و بتعمل كده واظن كلنا عارفين الموضوع الشهير بتاع برنامج قران الموبايلات اللى كان فيه اخطاء


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

*أخى العزيز شكرا على حرصك وغيرتك والحقيقة أننى أخذته من فترة طويلة من أحد الزملاء ، وكان ثقة وراجعت بعض الآيات فوجدتها صحيحة تماما وفى أماكن مختلفة ، كما أنه مترجم بواسطة الدكتور محمد تقى الدين الهلالي ، والدكتور محمد محسن خان ، وقد سألت عنهم بعض الإخوة الباكستان والهنود وكثير منهم يعرفونهم ، ولا أذكي على الله أحدا ، ولا أعلم أكثر من هذا ، ومن يجد فيه غير ماأنزل على سيدنا محمد فى كتاب الله الكريم ، فليخبرنا ، والله أعلم *​

*Welcome to The Noble Qur'an - English Translation *

The Noble Qur'an (English) is translated by Dr. Muhammad Taqi-ud-Din Al-Hilali, Ph.D. & Dr. Muhammad Muhsin Khan. This application is the electronic version of their work. ​ ​


----------



## علي مزيد (13 أبريل 2009)

هذه المضخة تسحب المائع من الحيز فيقل ضغط الحيز تدريجيا حتى يصبح -760 ملم زئبق = ضغط صفر مطلق والمضخة تدفع باتجاه موجب


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> *أخى العزيز شكرا على حرصك وغيرتك والحقيقة أننى أخذته من فترة طويلة من أحد الزملاء ، وكان ثقة وراجعت بعض الآيات فوجدتها صحيحة تماما وفى أماكن مختلفة ، كما أنه مترجم بواسطة الدكتور محمد تقى الدين الهلالي ، والدكتور محمد محسن خان ، وقد سألت عنهم بعض الإخوة الباكستان والهنود وكثير منهم يعرفونهم ، ولا أذكي على الله أحدا ، ولا أعلم أكثر من هذا ، ومن يجد فيه غير ماأنزل على سيدنا محمد فى كتاب الله الكريم ، فليخبرنا ، والله أعلم *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس و اشكر لك حرصك قبلى على التاكد من محتواه
انت فعلا نعم المعلم و ارجو ان اجد كل امتنا العربيه مثلك
اول مره اشوف مدير بيحب التكنولوجيا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 أبريل 2009)

الأخ الكريم مهندس / zanitty

شكرا جزيلا على كلماتك وأتمنى من الله أن أكون على المستوى الذى تقول 
​


----------



## pora (13 أبريل 2009)

الحقيقه موضوع متميز من عضو اكثر تميز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله القيسي (13 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا اخي العزيز عالمشاركة الحلوة اللة انشالله ميحرمنه منكم:14::77::12:


----------



## محمد الهبيان (14 أبريل 2009)

ضغط التفرغ موجب 
اما اقصى ضغط يمكن الوصول الية هو الصفر
لا يذيد عن ذلك لان بعدها نكون قد اخرجنا كل اجزاء المادة من الاناء و ذلك يعتمد على قدرة طلمبة التفريغ


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 أبريل 2009)

*Ram Pump*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات Pumps
ماهى الـــ Ram Pump من حيث التكوين ونظرية العمل وضغطها وإستخداماتها
​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

[SIZE=+2]*How a Hydraulic Ram Pump works*[/SIZE]​ The concept behind the ram idea is a "water hammer" shock wave. Water has weight, so a volume of water moving at a certain speed has momentum - it doesn't want to stop immediately. If a car runs into a brick wall the result is crumpled metal. If a moving water flow in a pipe encounters a suddenly closed valve, a pressure "spike" or increase suddenly appears due to all the water being stopped abruptly (that's what water hammer is - the pressure spike). If you turn a valve off in your house quickly, you may hear a small "thump" in the pipes. That's water hammer. Here's how the hydraulic ram pump actually works, step-by-step:






(1) Water (blue arrows) starts flowing through the drive pipe and out of the "waste" valve (#4 on the diagram), which is open initially. Water flows faster and faster through the pipe and out of the valve.  (Click here to see an actual image of an operating ram pump for this step.) 





(2) At some point, water is moving so quickly through the brass swing check "waste" valve (#4) that it grabs the swing check's flapper, pulling it up and slamming it shut. The water in the pipe is moving quickly and doesn't want to stop. All that water weight and momentum is stopped, though, by the valve slamming shut. That makes a high pressure spike (red arrows) at the closed valve. The high pressure spike forces some water (blue arrows) through the spring check valve (#5 on the diagram) and into the pressure chamber. This increases the pressure in that chamber slightly. The pressure "spike" the pipe has nowhere else to go, so it begins moving away from the waste valve and back up the pipe (red arrows). It actually generates a very small velocity *backward* in the pipe.  (Click here to see an actual image of an operating ram pump for this step. Note the drops of water still falling to the ground in the image.)





(3) As the pressure wave or spike (red arrows) moves back up the pipe, it creates a lower pressure situation (green arrows) at the waste valve. The spring-loaded check valve (#5) closes as the pressure drops, retaining the pressure in the pressure chamber.




(4) At some point this pressure (green arrows) becomes low enough that the flapper in the waste valve (#4) falls back down, opening the waste valve again. (Click here to see an actual image of a ram pump for this step.) 




(5) Most of the water hammer high pressure shock wave (red arrows) will release at the drive pipe inlet, which is open to the source water body. Some small portion _may_ travel back down the drive pipe, but in any case after the shock wave has released, pressure begins to build again at the waste valve (#4) simply due to the elevation of the source water above the ram, and water begins to flow toward the hydraulic ram again.
(6) Water begins to flow out of the waste valve (#4), and the process starts over once again. 
Steps 1 through 6 describe in layman's terms a complete cycle of a hydraulic ram pump. Pressure wave theory will explain the technical details of why a hydraulic ram pump works, but we only need to know it works. (One American company has been manufacturing and selling hydraulic rams since the 1880’s). The ram pump will usually go through this cycle about once a second, perhaps somewhat more quickly or more slowly depending on the installation. 
Each "pulse" or cycle pushes a little more pressure into the pressure chamber. If the outlet valve is left shut, the ram will build up to some maximum pressure (called shutoff head on pumps) and stop working.  
_The ram is quite inefficient. Usually 8 gallons of water must pass through the waste valve for each 1 gallon of water pumped by the ram. That is acceptable for a creek or river situation, but may not be a good option for a pond that does not have a good spring flow. 
_



_و للاجابه بقية_


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

This information is provided as a service to those wanting to build their own hydraulic ram pump. The data from our experiences with one of these home-made hydraulic ram pumps is listed in Table 4 near the bottom of this document. The typical cost of fittings for an 1-1/4" pump is currently $120.00 (U.S.A.) regardless of whether galvanized or PVC fittings are used. 




_Click here to see a picture of an assembled ram pump_​ *Table 1. Image Key*
1 1-1/4" valve 10 1/4" pipe cock 2 1-1/4" tee 11 100 psi gauge 3 1-1/4" union 12 1-1/4" x 6" nipple 4 1-1/4" brass swing check valve (picture) 13 4" x 1-1/4" bushing 5 1-1/4" spring check valve 14 4" coupling 6 3/4" tee 15 4" x 24" PR160 PVC pipe 7 3/4" valve 16 4" PVC glue cap 8 3/4" union 17 3/4" x 1/4" bushing 9 1-1/4" x 3/4" bushing 

All connectors between the fittings are threaded pipe nipples - usually 2" in length or shorter. This pump can be made from PVC fittings or galvanized steel. In either case, it is recommended that the 4" diameter fittings be PVC fittings to conserve weight.
*Conversion Note:* 1" (1 inch) = 2.54 cm; 1 PSI (pound/square inch) = 6.895 KPa or 0.06895 bar; 1 gallon per minute = 3.78 liter per minute. PR160 PVC pipe is PVC pipe rated at 160 psi pressure.
*Click here to see an image-by-image explanation of how a hydraulic ram pump works*
*Click here to see a short mpeg movie of an operating ram pump*
_(*Note - this is a 6.2 mb movie clip*. On slower systems (11 mbps, etc.), it will load "piece-meal" the first time. Allow it to finish playing in this fashion, then press the play button again to see it in full motion with no "buffering" stops. Dial-up users may have to download the file to see it - simply right-click on the link, then select "Save Target As..." to save it to your computer. Downloading may take considerable time if you are on a slower dial-up system.)_
*Assembly Notes:* 
*Pressure Chamber* - A bicycle or "scooter tire" inner tube is placed inside the pressure chamber (part 15) as an "air bladder" to prevent water-logging or air-logging. Inflate the tube until it is "spongy" when squeezed, then insert it in the chamber. It should not be inflated very tightly, but have some "give" to it. Note that water will absorb air over time, so the inner tube is used to help prevent much of this absorbtion. You may find it necessary, however, to drain the ram pump occasionally to allow more air into the chamber. _(The University of Warwick design (link below, pages 12-13) suggests the use of a "snifter" to allow air to be re-introduced to the ram during operation. Their design, however, is substantially different from the one offered here and provides a location (the branch of a tee) where the addition of a snifter is logical. This design does not. Also, correctly sizing the snifter valve (or hole as the case may be) can be problematical and may allow the addition of too much air, resulting in air in the drive pipe and ceasing of pumping operation. For these reasons we have elected not to include one in this design.)_
According to information provided by the University of Warwick (UK) (  http://www.eng.warwick.ac.uk/dtu/pubs/tr/lift/rptr12/tr12.pdf , page 14), the pressure chamber should have a minimum volume of 20 times the expected delivery flow per "cycle" of the pump, with 50 times the expected delivery being a better selection. The chart below provides some recommended minimum pressure chamber sizes based on 50 times the expected delivery flow per "cycle." Note that larger pressure chambers will have not have any negative impact on the pump performance (other than perhaps requiring a little more time to initially start the pump). Some of the lengths indicated are quite excessive, so you may prefer to use two or three pipes connected together in parallel to provide the required pressure chamber volume. Well pump pressure tanks will also work well - just make sure they have at least the minimum volume required.
*Table 2. Suggested Minimum Pressure Chamber Sizes* _
(Based on ram pumps operating at 60 cycles per minute.)_
*Drive Pipe
Diameter
*(inches)
*Expected Flow 
Per Cycle
*(gallons)
*Pressure Chamber
Volume Required*
(gallons) *Length of Pipe Required for Pressure Chamber
(for indicated pipe diameter)*
(lengths are in inches) 2 inch 2-1/2 inch 3 inch 4 inch 6 inch 8 inch 10 inch 12 inch 3/4 0.0042 0.21 15 11 7 -- -- -- -- -- 1 0.0125 0.63 45 32 21 -- -- -- -- -- 1-1/4 0.020 1.0 72 51 33 19 -- -- -- -- 1-1/2 0.030 1.5 105 74 48 27 -- -- -- -- 2 0.067 3.4 -- 170 110 62 27 16 -- -- 2-1/2 0.09 4.5 -- 230 148 85 37 22 14 -- 3 0.15 7.5 -- -- 245 140 61 36 23 16 4 0.30 15 -- -- -- 280 122 72 45 32 6 0.80 40 -- -- -- -- 325 190 122 85 8 1.60 80 -- -- -- -- -- 380 242 170 _(Note - it is quite difficult to push a partially-inflated 16 inch bicycle inner tube into a 3 inch PVC pipe. Due to this we suggest the pressure chamber be a minimum of 3 inches in diameter.)_
A 4" threaded plug and 4" female adapter were originally used instead of the 4" glue-on cap shown in the image, This combination leaked regardless of how tightly it was tightened or how much teflon tape sealant was used, resulting in water-logging of the pressure chamber. This in turn dramatically increased the shock waves and could possibly have shortened pump life. If the bicycle tube should need to be serviced when using the glue cap design, the pipe may be cut in half then re-glued together using a coupling.

*Valve Operation Descriptions* - Valve #1 is the drive water inlet for the pump. Union #8 is the exit point for the pressurized water. Swing check valve #4 is also known as the "impetus" or "waste" valve - the extra drive water exits here during operation. The "impetus" valve is the valve that is operated manually at the beginning (by pushing it in with a finger) to charge the ram and start normal operation.

Valves #1 and #7 could be ball valves instead of gate valves. Ball valves may withstand the shock waves of the pump better over a long period of time.

The swing check valve (part 4 - also known as the impetus valve) _ can_ be adjusted to vary the length of stroke (please note that maximum flow and pressure head will be achieved with this valve positioned vertically, with the opening facing up). Turn the valve on the threads until the pin in the clapper hinge of the valve is in line with the pipe (instead of perpendicular to it). Then move the tee the valve is attached to slightly away from vertical, making sure the clapper hinge in the swing check is toward the top of the valve as you do this. The larger the angle from vertical, the shorter the stroke period (and the less potential pressure, since the water will not reach as high a velocity before shutting the valve). For maximum flow and pressure valve #4 should be in a vertical position (the outlet pointed straight up). 

Swing check valve #4 should always be brass (or some metal) and not plastic. Experiences with plastic or PVC swing check valves have shown that the "flapper" or "clapper" in these valves is very light weight and therefore closes much earlier than the "flapper" of a comparable brass swing check. This in turn would mean lower flow rates and lower pressure heads.

The pipe cock (part 10) is in place to protect the gauge after the pump is started. It is turned off after the pump has been started and is operating normally. Turn it on if needed to check the outlet pressure, then turn it back off to protect the gauge.

*Drive Pipe* - The length of the drive pipe (from water source to pump) also affects the stroke period. A longer drive pipe provides a longer stroke period. There are maximum and minimum lengths for the drive pipe (see the paragraph below Table 2). The drive pipe is best made from galvanized steel (more rigid is better) but schedule 40 PVC can be used with good results. The more rigid galvanized pipe will result in a higher pumping efficiency and allow higher pumping heights. Rigidity of the drive pipe seems to be more important in this efficiency than straightness of the drive pipe.

Drive pipe length and size ratios are apparently based on empirical data. Information from University of Georgia publications (see footnote) provides an equation from Calvert (1958), which describes the output and stability of ram pump installations based on the ratio of the drive pipe length (L) to the drive pipe diameter (D). The best range is an L/D ratio of between 150 and 1000 (L/D = 150 to L/D = 1000). Equations to use to determine these lengths are:
Minimum inlet pipe length: L = 150 x (inlet pipe size)
Maximum inlet pipe length: L = 1000 x (inlet pipe size)
If the inlet pipe size is in inches, then the length (L) will also be presented in inches. If inlet pipe size is in mm, then L will be presented in mm.
_*Drive Pipe Length Example*_: If the drive pipe is 1-1/4 inches (1.25 inches) in diameter, then the minimum length should be L = 150 x 1.25 = 187.5 inches (or about 15.6 feet). The maximum length for the same 1-1/4 inch drive pipe would be L = 1000 x 1.25 = 1250 inches (104 feet). The drive pipe should be as rigid and as straight as possible.

*Stand pipe or no stand pipe?* Many hydraulic ram installations show a "stand pipe" installed on the inlet pipe. The purpose of this pipe is to allow the water hammer shock wave to dissipate at a given point. Stand pipes are only necessary if the inlet pipe will be longer than the recommended maximum length (for instance, in the previous example a stand pipe may be required if the inlet pipe were to be 150 feet in length, but the maximum inlet length was determined to be only 104 feet). The stand pipe - if needed - is generally placed in the line the same distance from the ram as the recommended maximum length indicated. 
The stand pipe must be vertical and extend vertically at least 1 foot (0.3 meter) higher than the elevation of the water source - no water should exit the pipe during operation (or perhaps only a few drops during each shock wave cycle at most). Many recommendations suggest that the stand pipe should be 3 sizes larger than the inlet pipe. The supply pipe (between the stand pipe and the water source) should be 1 size larger than the inlet pipe.
The reason behind this is simple - if the inlet pipe is too long, the water hammer shock wave will travel farther, slowing down the pumping pulses of the ram. Also, in many instances there may actually be interference with the operation of the pump due to the length of travel of the shock wave. The stand pipe simply allows an outlet to the atmosphere to allow the shock wave to release or dissipate. Remember, the stand pipe is not necessary unless the inlet pipe will have to be longer than the recommended maximum length.
Another option would be to pipe the water to an open tank (with the top of the tank at least 1 foot (0.3 meter) higher than the vertical elevation of the water source), then attach the inlet pipe to the tank. The tank will act as a dissipation chamber for the water hammer shock wave just as the stand pipe would. This option may not be viable if the tank placement would require some sort of tower, but if the topography allows this may be a more attractive option.
Click here to view sketches of these types of hydraulic ram pump installations
(loads in 70 seconds over 28.8 modem)​ *Operation:* 
The pump will require some back pressure to begin working. A back pressure of 10 psi or more should be sufficient. If this is not provided by elevation-induced back pressure from pumping the water uphill to the delivery point (water trough, etc.), use the 3/4" valve (part 7) to throttle the flow somewhat to provide this backpressure. 
As an alternative to throttling valve part 7 you may consider running the outlet pipe into the air in a loop, and then back down to the trough to provide the necessary back pressure. A total of 23 feet of vertical elevation above the pump outlet should be sufficient to provide the necessary back pressure. This may not be practical in all cases, but adding 8 feet of pipe after piping up a hill of 15 feet in elevation should not be a major problem. This will allow you to open valve #7 completely, preventing stoppage of flow by trash or sediment blocking the partially-closed valve. It is a good idea to include a tee at the outlet of the pump with a ball valve to allow periodic "flushing" of the sediment just in case. 

The pump will have to be manually started several times when first placed in operation to remove the air from the ram pump piping. Start the pump by opening valve 1 and leaving valve 7 closed. Then, when the swing check (#4) shuts, manually push it open again. (The pump will start with valve 7 closed completely, pumping up to some maximum pressure before stopping operation.) After the pump begins operation, slowly open valve 7, but do not allow the discharge pressure (shown on gauge #11) to drop below 10 psi. You may have to push valve #4 open repeatedly to re-start the pump in the first few minutes (10 to 20 times is not abnormal) - air in the system will stop operation until it is purged.

The unions, gate (or ball) valves, and pressure gauge assembly are not absolutely required to make the pump run, but they sure do help in installing, removing, and starting the pump as well as regulating the flow.​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

*Table 1. Image Key*

*Table 2. Suggested Minimum Pressure Chamber Sizes* 

*Operation:*


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

Pump Plans 
Assembly Notes 
Performance 
Links 
How It Works 
Operation 
Test Installation


----------



## محمد الهبيان (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس مصطفى لقد تعلمت الكثير من هذه الاسئلة و اسأل الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng. najih (15 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> ضغط الطلمبة سالب ومنتظر المزيد


الضغط يكون بالسالب ويكون مقداره حسب حجم الطلمبة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أبريل 2009)

*ram pump*

mohamed mech
برافووو ربنا يخليك ويخلى لنا Google

هذه المواقع لمن أراد معلومات إضافية

http://www.i4at.org/lib2/hydrpump.htm

http://www.lifewater.ca/ram_pump.htm

http://www.animatedsoftware.com/pumpglos/ram_pump.htm

http://www.clemson.edu/irrig/equip/ram.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulic_ram

الهدية 
كتاب عن يأجوج ومأجوج

بالمرفقات





​


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> mohamed mech
> 
> برافووو ربنا يخليك ويخلى لنا google​
> ​


 
و بارك فيك
هدياك احسن من بعضها
مفيش كاشات


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أبريل 2009)

*mohamed mech*

mohamed mech
ههههه أنت عايز بنك مهندس محمد هههههه


​


----------



## جسر الأمل (15 أبريل 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكما بش مهندس مصطفى الوكيل وmohamad mech ...
لكن للفائدة الأكبر ...أرجو أن تكون الإجابات باللغة العربية ....ويا رب نقدر نفيد ونستفيد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أبريل 2009)

حمودة البدوي قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لكما بش مهندس مصطفى الوكيل وmohamad mech ...





حمودة البدوي قال:


> لكن للفائدة الأكبر ...أرجو أن تكون الإجابات باللغة العربية ....ويا رب نقدر نفيد ونستفيد



 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 أخى الكريم ، أحيانا يكون الشرح بالعربي أفضل ولكن ليس فى كل الحالات ، كما أن لى رأيا قلته قبل ذلك فى موضوع تعريب العلوم ، بصراحة أنا ضد ذلك رغم أن أجدادنا العرب والمسلمين هم رواد العلوم لكن الحال للأسف تغير وأصبح رواد تلك العلوم الأمريكان والأوربيون لذلك لابد من أن نتعب ونتعلم لغتهم حتى نسايرهم ، أتعرف أن سبب تراجعنا عن الأمم الأخري هو أننا لانعلم لغتهم جيدا ولانعرف طريقة تفكيرهم ، لاحظ أن الهنود والفلبينيين والباكستان مثلا مهندسيهم أفضل للأسف من كثير من المهندسين العرب لذلك السبب ، لابد أن نعرف لغتهم فنأمن شرهم ونتجاوزهم ونسبقهم وأظن أنك تتفق معي ، حاول أن تقرأكتابا هندسيا أو طبيا باللغة العربية وإقرأ مثيله باللغة الإنجليزية ـ ستجد الفرق وستجد أنك تسطيع التواصل مع الجنسيات الأخري وتحضر مؤتمرات وتفهم مايقولون ، فكرة تعريب العلوم فى هذه المرحلة التى نحن فيها خطأ جسيم وقعنا فيه ولابد أن ننتبه إليه 
 آسف للإطالة عليك ولا أقصد لاسمح الله التسفيه من رأيك أو الإقلال من شأنك فأنت أستاذنا وكلنا يتعلم وفوق كل ذى علم عليم 
 والله أعلم 


​


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

*امنيه اتمناها من مهندس مصطفى الوكيل*

أمنيه
اتمنى من المهندس و الاستاذ الفاضل مصطفى الوكيل تقديم شرح مختصر حتى لا نثقل عليه عن *ram pump*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*Ram Pump*

طلمبة الرام هى طلمبة صغيرة جدا ومواسيرها صغيرة ، تستخدم فى إستغلال الطاقة - الناتجة عن سقوط الماء من إرتفاع صغير وبكمية كبيرة - لرفع كمية صغيرة من الماء مسافة عالية 
نستطيع القول بأن الماء الذى ترفعه هذه الطلمبة يتراوح بين 1% إلى 20 % من كمية الماء الساقط عليها ونستطيع القول أن متوسط هذه الكمية أى 10% من كمية الماء الداخل والساقط على هذه الطلمبة ترفعه الطلمبة مسافة تقدر بعشرة أضعاف المسافة التى سقط منها الماء
بإختصار ، تنفع هذه الطلمبة فى الأماكن التى تقع فيها البيوت على مرتفعات عالية ، ولايصل لها الماء فنستغل الماء الساقط من أى خزان ماء موجود بالمنطقة السفلى للحى والذى يستخدم لتغذية المنطقة السفلى ليدخل هذا الماء الساقط على هذه الطلمبة الصغيرة فترفع جزء من هذا الماء فى أنبوب رفيع إلى المنطقة العليا 

وهذه الطلمبة ليست كهرباء ولاتدار بأى محرك خارجي ، بل تدار بقوة سقوط الماء ، وبها رداخ أو دايفرام أو قرص مطاط وفوقه ياى أو سوستة أو هواء مضغوط فى كيس مطاطى بحيث ينضغط الهواء ثم يعود فيدفع الماء مثل الطلمبات التى تعمل مع خزانات الضغط بحيث تكون الحركة ذاتية ترددية 
وإليكم بعض الصور التى توضح الفكرة 
 -----------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وهذا فيديو يوضح طريقة عملها 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIFVGq3RFRE

​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

ممكن استفسر عن سبب وجود ماسورة دخول و عدم وجود ماسورة خروج فى الصورة الموجودة اعلاه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*Ram Pump*

إليك طريقة العمل بالصور 
-------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك شرح اكثر من رائع
ارجو ان تتقبل تحياتى فأنا لم اكن قد سمعت عن هذه الطلمبة العبقرية قبل ان اقراء سؤالك
و الان اصبحت فاهم فكرة عملها بفضل الله ثم مجهودك معايا
شكرا لسعة صدرك
و فى إنتظار السؤال التالى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

أى خدمة مهندس محمد وأنت أستاذنا ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*Slurry Pump*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات 
ماهى الـ Slurry Pump ، ماهى مواصفاتها وفيما تستخدم ؟​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ايها الموسوعة الهندسية


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس عبد الناصر 
فينك وحشتنا 
​


----------



## عمران (16 أبريل 2009)

*مضخات التفريغ*

اذا كنا نتعامل بالضغط القياسي فان الضغط في مضخة التفريغ يكون سالبا واقل قيمة لة هي (-14.7 psi) ....واذا تعاملنا باضغط المطلق فان الضغط في مضخة التفريغ يكون موجبا ولكن اقل من (14.7 psi)واقل ضغط تفريغ ممكن هو صفر.....مع تحياتي...


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات
> ماهى الـ slurry pump ، ماهى مواصفاتها وفيما تستخدم ؟​



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## اسامة القاسى (16 أبريل 2009)

هى مضخة تستخدم مع خطوط الصرف الصحى اى " شبكات الصرف الصحى " ومن مواصفاتها 
1- المقاومة العالية للتاكل طبقا لطبيعة عملها .
2-القدرة على ضخ(suspended materials)


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> هى مضخة تستخدم مع خطوط الصرف الصحى اى " شبكات الصرف الصحى " ومن مواصفاتها
> 1- المقاومة العالية للتاكل طبقا لطبيعة عملها .
> 2-القدرة على ضخ(suspended materials)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
:28:

مضبوط أستاذنا العزيز ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

هى طلمبة تعمل فى المجارى والروبة أى الطين والسوائل الثقيلة وتستطيع تناول الأشياء الصلبة والثقيلة وتصنع من مواد مقاومة للتآكل
وبالمناسبة كلمة Slurry معناها طبقة من الطين ، وممكن أن نسمى طبقة اللياسة على الجدران Slurry Coat كما تسمى Plastering Coat
​ 
Slurry pumps are suitable for pumping mixtures of solids in a liquid carrier (often used as a means to transport solids), or as an incidental part of the process. 

The primary requirement of a slurry pump is to assure acceptable life by being resistant to abrasive wear. Slurry pumps are generally more robust than those used in clean liquid services, and often have replaceable wear parts. They normally have wetted parts constructed of hard metals or are rubber-lined to resist abrasive wear.

Tapered roller bearings are often found on heavy-duty slurry pumps, here shown with braided packing and closed impeller with front wear surface, The rotor can be moved forward to reduce internal leakage due to wear of this sealing surface
--------------------------------------------------------




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أما الهدية فهى النسبية لألبرت أينشتين


نظرية النسبية العامة والخاصة لأينشتين

بالمرفقات 
​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (17 أبريل 2009)

المهندس

هل هي طاردة مركزية؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> المهندس
> 
> هل هي طاردة مركزية؟


------------------------------------------------
نعم يا أخ عبد الله 
إذا رأيت فارغة الطلمبة بالشكل الدائري كما بالصورة فهى طاردة مركزية


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

سؤال جديد ، ولكنه مكون من عدة مراحل 
المرحلة الأولي ماهما القطعتان الموجودتان فى الرسم 



​


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد انهم اعمدة ادارة و عليها الريش بتاعة طلمبات متعددة المراحل

بس ايه اللى جابهم جانب بعض ؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

:28: يامعلم 

جنب بعضهم هههههههههه مجرد تمويه 

المرحلة الثانية ، إقترح سرعة كل منهما
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 أبريل 2009)

نعم هما عمودان لطلمبة متعددت المراحل Yes Two columns of the two pumps Mtaddt stages​ والسرعة ماذل تقصد بها هل سرعة الموتور مثلا 3000 RPM/M الكبير تسع مراحل والثانى اربع مراحل وعليه يكون الكبير ضغطه اعلى من الصغير والله اعلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

دايما تكتب بسرعة يامهندس عبد الناصر هههههه ـ تأنى فى الكتابة

Two Shafts of Multistage Pumps 
or
 Two Rotors of Multi-Stage Pumps 

​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (17 أبريل 2009)

شكراياباشمهندس مصطفى على الهدية الجميلة وبالنسبة للسؤال الثانى اعتقد ان السرعة النسبية تتراوح بين
(Ns=(8000-20000 لانها مضخة محورية السريان(axial)


----------



## اسامة القاسى (17 أبريل 2009)

شكراياباشمهندس مصطفى على الهدية الجميلة وبالنسبة للسؤال الثانى اعتقد ان السرعة النسبية تتراوح بين
(Ns=(8000-20000 لانها مضخة محورية السريان(axial)


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> شكراياباشمهندس مصطفى على الهدية الجميلة وبالنسبة للسؤال الثانى اعتقد ان السرعة النسبية تتراوح بين
> (Ns=(8000-20000 لانها مضخة محورية السريان(axial)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
آسف أخى أسامة هى ليست محورية Not Axial Pump رغم أنها متعددة المراحل ، إنظر لشكل المروحة جيدا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (17 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> آسف أخى أسامة هى ليست محورية Not Axial Pump رغم أنها متعددة المراحل ، إنظر لشكل المروحة جيدا


شكرا على الرد مهندس مصطفى واذا كانت طاردة مركزية فلاترى ان 9 مراحل كتير حيث الاغلب ان يكون كثرة عدد المراحل فى المضخات المحورية (axial) لانها تعطى head صغير لا يتجاوز 15 متر ,ولذا لزيادة الhead نستخدم multi stage .
Ns =(500-3000) Centrifugal


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

مازالت الإجابات غير دقيقة هل ننتقل للمرحلة الثالثة أم أنتظر 
مهندس محمد 
مهندس عبد الناصر 
مهندس أسامة 
ها - أنتظر ؟
​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 أبريل 2009)

سرعة الصغير قد تكون اكبر 
ممكن تكون 3300
اما الكبير ممكن تكون 900


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

آسف مهندس محمد :29:

لن أنتقل للمرحلة الثالثة حتى تقولوا 



​


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

ممكن سؤال ؟؟
ايه العلاقة بين سرعة كل منهما ببعض
و ليه السرعة متكونش واحدة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ممكن سؤال ؟؟
> ايه العلاقة بين سرعة كل منهما ببعض
> و ليه السرعة متكونش واحدة


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤال ذكي فعلا أحييك عليه 

لأن المقصود بهذه المسألة هو بيان أنه لو عندك طلمبة متعددة المراحل بسرعة معينة وأخرى بعدد مراوح مختلف وربما بقطر مختلف وبسرعة أخري هل تتساوي إنتاجية كل منهما ، بمعنى آخر لو عندنا طلمبة بسرعة وعدد مراحل معينة وقطر مروحة معين تنتج إنتاجا ما مع ضغط معين (Head) ، وأردت أن تستعوضعها بطلمبة أخري أقل فى عدد المراوح وربما القطر فكم ترفع من سرعتها لتعوض هذا الفارق وتعطي نفس الانتاجية والضغط


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

بـــارك الله فيـــــك و رفــــــــــع قــــــــــدرك و ذادك علــماً و تــــواضعاً


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بـــارك الله فيـــــك و رفــــــــــع قــــــــــدرك و ذادك علــماً و تــــواضعاً


--------------------------------------------------------------
ولك مثل هذا الدعاء وعشرة أمثاله والله يضاعف لمن يشاء


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع أنه أعلى طلمبة طاردة مركزية متعددة المراحل كان قد تم تصنيعها طلمبة يصل ضغطها أو إرتفاع العمود الماء المطلوب منها 3000 قدم أى حوالي 900 متر وكان المطلوب الوصول لطلمبة يصل ضغطها إلى أعلى من هذا ولكن كانت تقابلهم مشكلة فى تلف المراوح نتيجة للضغط والتآكل وخلافه 
إلى أن جاء وقت توصلوا لصنع طلمبة مراوحها من معدن الإستنلس ستيل 316 فكان لابد من عمل مراوح متعددة بحيث ترفع حوالي 6000 قدم فوجدوا أن عدد المراوح كثيرة ، ومع التطور تم عمل نفس الطلمبة بمراوح أقل فى العدد والحجم ولكن المعدن مختلف والسرعة أكبر لتعطى نفس النتيجة ، المعدن الجديد 
 stainless - 17- 4 PH 

 لاحظ الصورة ستجد عليها سرعة كل عمود وكذلك الانتاجية والضغط - Head

سرعة المراوح الكبيرة 3465 لفة / دقيقة
سرعة المراوح الصغيرة 9000 لفة / دقيقة
الانتاجية 1380 جالون / دقيقة
الرفع 6550 قدم 
 




------------------------------------------------------------------

Stress and Deflection. 

Commercial availability of stage heads up to
about 3,000 feet has been indicated by Karassik for full-emission, high speed pump types. As has been indicated, partial-emission design allows heads to 6,000 feet per stage even with relatively low-strength 316 stainless steel material, this potential accruing from rugged blade impeller design.

Simple impeller geometry allows easy extension of this head limit,
if such need arises, through use of high strength-to-weight materials such as 17-4 PH stainless steel or titanium alloys. 

Size reduction associated with high-speed design is dramatically illustrated in the above Figure showing high- and low-speed multi-stage rotors with equivalent pumping capabilities. Fewer high-speed rotors and the exponential relationships of span and shaft diameter combine to allow geometries with lower shaft deflection in the high-speed design

​


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

6500 قدم يعنى حوالى 2 كيلو متر 
ده لو هى بترفع الماء لاعلى مباشرا يبقى فى كلام مهم لازم يتقال
ان الضغط الخارجى هناك هيكون حوالى 11.5 psi بدل من 14.7 عندنا هنا على سطح الارض
تمام كنت متوقع انها هتوصل بخار عند المخرج بس لسه بدرى على ضغط التبخير 
هو السحاب على مسافة كام من الارض

طبعا انتا عارف اننى عارف انها مش بترفع راسى و بس ده فى مسارات افقية و محابس و هد و اشكال اخرى من الفقد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

إضافة ذكية من مهندس ذكي :28:
لأنها تستعمل أساسا فى المنطاق الجبلية الوعرة والمسافات الطويلة وعندما تكون المسافة كبيرة جدا نضع أكثر من طلمبة على الخط وتسمى هذه العملية boosting ولذلك تسمى booster pump
كذلك تستعمل فى مكافحة الحريق نظرا لضغطها والمسافة التى تخدمها وكذلك فى غسيل السيارات والمعدات وهى طلمبات رأسية فى الأساس وقليل منها أفقي وأحب أن أضيف إلى أن الجيش المصري استعمل طلمبات عالية الضغط فى تحطيم خط بارليف المنيع والتى ساعدت على إنهيار التراب المدكوك 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

نسيت الهدية 

كتاب تعليم الفلاش بالمرفقات ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات
إنظر إلى الطلمبة التى فى الصورة وحجمها بالنسبة لحجم الإنسان 
كم تتوقع أن يكون إنتاج هذه الطلمبة العملاقة ؟



​


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

على ما اعتقد و ان كانت الصورة غير واضحة تماما
الطلمبة ان كانت طلمبة فهى قد تكون اكثر من 30 الف جالون على الدقيقة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

ماتخافش يامهندس محمد طلمبة والله مش مدفع هههههههههههه
يعنى من كم إلى كم 
مليون جالون مثلا ؟ 
​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أبريل 2009)

شكر واجب وضرورى جدا للمهندسين " مصطفى الوكيل -- محمد " نفع الله بكما ووفقكما 
شوية معلومات بس تمام


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أبريل 2009)

انى بقول[ 400.000] لتر/دقيقة او اقل قليلا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أبريل 2009)

ها رايك اية ياباشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## ali bassem (20 أبريل 2009)

سؤال ماهي ظاهرة البخبخة في المضخات وكيفية طرق علاجها؟؟وهلف هناك فرق بينها وبين التكهف او هي واحده؟


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

تقريبا فى حدود 100 الى 150 الف جالون على الدقيقة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أبريل 2009)

ali bassem قال:


> سؤال ماهي ظاهرة البخبخة في المضخات وكيفية طرق علاجها؟؟وهلف هناك فرق بينها وبين التكهف او هي واحده؟


-------------

ياأخ على جزاك الله خيرا 
إنتظر حتى ننتهي من السؤال المطروح ثم نقدم الهدية ثم إطرح سؤالك ، وشروط القسم أن تقدم هدية عند الإجابة على السؤال ، أما لمجرد الاستفسار فهناك قسم آخر مثبت لذلك


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

*تقريبا فى حدود 100 الى 150 الف جالون على الدقيقة*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> تقريبا فى حدود 100 الى 150 الف جالون على الدقيقة


------------------------------------------------------
أولا آسف للأخ أسامة 
ثانيا صح يامهندس محمد هى 100 ألف جالون بالدقيقة 100000gpm
لكن كدا أنا تأكدت إن الكتاب عندك ! طيب عينى فى عينك كدا ههههههههههههههههه عموما مبروك الهدية 
والهدية هى برنامج لنطق الكلمات والجمل الإنجليزية بصورة صحيحة لتعلم النطق بالمرفقات


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يخلى لنا المهندس محمد
قاعدين احنا نلم هدايا ع الجاهز
م. مصطفى
فين برنامج نطق الكلامات مفيش حاجه فى المرفقات


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

اطلع بالكتاب اولاً و بالهدية ثانيا ً المرفقات فيها الستر

ثالثا اقولك عملت ايه

q=av

وتقريباً

v=10 ft/s عند خرج الطلمبة

و من مقارنة الفتحة بطول الشخص الواقف بجوارها تتطلع حوالى
d=65 in

q=((3.14/4/144)*65*65)*10*60

13819 قدم مكعب / دقيقة * 7.48
يساوى 
103368 جالون / الدقيقة


و نظرا لان الطلمبة كبيرة فلم اكن متاكد هل السرعة عند الطرد ممكن تزيد عن 12 و علشان كده ادتها لحد 150000


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اطلع بالكتاب اولاً و بالهدية ثانيا ً المرفقات فيها الستر
> 
> ثالثا اقولك عملت ايه
> 
> ...


لا صعيدى بس زكى يا واد


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لا صعيدى بس زكى يا واد



بس اروح فين جنب المخ بتاعى زانيتى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> أولا آسف للأخ أسامة
> ثانيا صح يامهندس محمد هى 100 ألف جالون بالدقيقة 100000gpm
> لكن كدا أنا تأكدت إن الكتاب عندك ! طيب عينى فى عينك كدا ههههههههههههههههه عموما مبروك الهدية
> والهدية هى برنامج لنطق الكلمات والجمل الإنجليزية بصورة صحيحة لتعلم النطق بالمرفقات


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
آسف إنشغلت ونسيت ، هذا الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أبريل 2009)

لا بجد صعيدي مثلى برافوو مهندس محمد بجد مهندس 

 أجيبوا على سؤال الأخ / علي ، أثابكم الله ​


----------



## ali bassem (20 أبريل 2009)

lمممممممممم مافي اجابات؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 أبريل 2009)

اولا : شكرا مهندس مصطفى على سعة صدرك واسئلتك القيمة .
ثانيا : شكرا مهندس محمد وزادك الله من فضلة ووفقك 
ثالثا :انى قلت ياباشمهندس مصطفى 400000 لتر / دقيقة او اقل يعنى 400 متر3/دقيقة & الباش مهندس محمد حسبها بذكاء وكان الناتج تقريبا 392.08 متر3/ دقيقة ( بعد تحويل الوحدات ) فاين الخطا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اجابتى كانت بناء على ان " نظرا لكبر حجم المضخة وهى من النوع centrifugal )radial) وكما نعلم فان اقصى Q M3/S)) فى حدود 400000 لتر/دقيقة ------------------------------- شكرا جزيلا لكم وارجو الرد والتوضيح من المهندس مصطفى .


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> انى بقول[ 400.000] لتر/دقيقة او اقل قليلا


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إجابتك كانت قريبة يامهندس أسامة وليست صحيحة ، لو قلت 400000 أو أكثر كانت الإجابة ستصبح صحيحة ، ولا أقلل من إجابتك بالعكس ، ولكنى أردت أن أزيد الموضوع غموضا هههههههه 
لك تحياتي 
المهندس على بدأ يهددنا ، ههههههههههههه ، مممممممممممم مافى إجابات !!!


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 أبريل 2009)

شوف يامهندس على البخبخة هى " وجود فقاعات من الهواءفى المضخة فى مرحلة السحب " اما حدوث انخفاض فى ضغط السحب ينتج عنة تبخر المائع يقوم بنفس عمل الفقاعات الهوائية وهذة هى الcavitation والاضرار:
1-تاكل الimpeller 
2-حدوث اهتزاز فى المضخة
3- noise


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 أبريل 2009)

مهندس مصطفى " انى احبك فى الله "


----------



## ali bassem (20 أبريل 2009)

حلو طيب وطريقة علاج المشكله؟؟؟؟ علشان الهديه


على فكره انا مش مهندس ؛)


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 أبريل 2009)

مش مهندس عادى ياعم احنا كلنا بنحب نتعلم وعايزين نتعلم 
الحل : ان يتم وضع الطلمبة على ارتفاع معين من نقطة السحب يحسب من قانون معين ويسمى ( ارتفاع السحب الموجب) 
net positive suction head ولابد ان يكون الارتفاع السحبى هذا اكبر من الموجود فى كتالوج الطلمبة .


----------



## ali bassem (21 أبريل 2009)

تستاهل الهديه وثنكيووووووووو
شكرا آبائي واخواني مهندس مصطفى واسامه على الاهتمام
عباره عن اناشيد بمناسبة يوم القدس

دنيا الهوى
http://www.mahdimedia.net/ram/11236.ram

ستون عاما
http://www.mahdimedia.net/ram/11235.ram

كل الجهات
http://www.mahdimedia.net/ram/11232.ram


----------



## ali bassem (21 أبريل 2009)

سؤال اخر عن المضخات
مالفائدة و مالفرق من تركيب المضخات على التوالي وعلى التوازي؟؟


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أبريل 2009)

اولا : شكرايا اخ على  على الرد والهدايا الجميلة " يوم القدس " ما اعظمها من هدية
ثانيا : الفرق بين توصيل الطلمبات توالى او توازى
التوالى : ان الطلمبة الثانية يكون سحبها هو خرج الطلمبة الاولى وهكذا للطلمبات التى بعد.
التوازى: الطلمبتان تسحبان من نفس النقطة وتطردان فى نفس النقطة ايضا.
ثالثا : ما الفائدة من هذا؟؟؟؟
1- التوالى يزيد من Pump Head
2-التوازى يزيد من total mass flow rate ( معدل التصرف M3/S )


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أبريل 2009)

لاحظ : يا استاذ على معلومة قالها استاذنا وحبيبنا المهندس مصطفى "وضع اكثر من طلمبة على نفس الخط ( توالى ) بتسمى عملية Boosting


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> مهندس





اسامة القاسى قال:


> مصطفى " انى احبك فى الله "



​ ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 أحبك الله الذى أحببتنا فيه ، وأنا أحبكم جميعا فى الله 
​


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

الأذكياء هم الذين يفكرون بطريقة صحيحة وليس بالضرورة يصلون للحل الصحيح 

من يتجمد أولا ..

الماء البارد أم الماء الساخن؟؟

ماهي توقعاتكم؟؟

طيب إيش رأيكم تجربوا ..وتقولولنا ايش يطلع معاكم؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منقول
*


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> لا بجد صعيدي مثلى برافوو مهندس محمد بجد مهندس ​
> 
> أجيبوا على سؤال الأخ / علي ، أثابكم الله ​


 انه لشرف لنا استازى


mohamed mech قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،*
> 
> *الأذكياء هم الذين يفكرون بطريقة صحيحة وليس بالضرورة يصلون للحل الصحيح *
> 
> ...


طالما السؤال بالشكل ده يبقى اكيد فيه حاجه غريبه
و طالما حاجه غريبه يبقى اكيد الساخن 
و الخدعه بقى انه يطلع الماء البارد و يبقى السؤال معتمد على الغموضو و البساطه و التشكيك فى النفس
ايه رايكوا فى اسلوب التفكير
بلا هندسه بلا بتاع


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2009)

اسلوب رائع و اسمه الفهلوة


----------



## ali bassem (21 أبريل 2009)

هايل اجابه اكثر من المتوقع
1- التوالى يزيد من Pump Head<<<<<< مامعنى هذا؟؟؟

هناك فروق اكثر من ذالك اريد اجوبه كامله ومشبعه ارجو المشاركه والتفكير للوصول الى اجابات حتى لوكانت خاطئه بس نشتغل


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 أبريل 2009)

إستكمالا لما قاله أخونا مهندس أسامة عن توصيل الطلمبات على التوالى والتوازى إليكم هذه الورقة 



​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد ان الباشمهندس مصطفى لم يبعد كثيرا عما قلتة وارجو ان يكون هذا ما تبحث عنة " استاذ على "
وبعدين مافى هدية او نص واحدة حتى " حاجة كدة تشجع شوية ههههههههههههههه ولا اية رايك؟؟؟؟ "


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> الأذكياء هم الذين يفكرون بطريقة صحيحة وليس بالضرورة يصلون للحل الصحيح
> 
> ...


المفروض والطبيعى ان يتجمد الماء البارد اولا لماذا؟؟ لانة قريب جدا من درجة حرارة التجمد ( صفر درجة سليزية) اما الماء الساخن عند محاولة تجميدة مباشرة يستهلك مدة اطول لماذا ؟؟ لان درجة حرارتة بعيدة عن درجة التجمد ولكن : عند وضع اناء من الماء البارد فى الثلاجة مباشرة يتكون علية ثلج دون وضعة فى الفريزر ويزيد الحمل الحرارى الواقع على الضاغط ومن الممكن ان يؤدى الى تلفة " هذا ما افهمة والله اعلى واعلم "


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة يااستاذ على الهدية الاولى مش شغالة للاسف " ياريت تحملها تانى اصل اخوك بيحب جدا الاناشيد القومية الاسلامية "خاصة الفلسطينية "


----------



## ali bassem (22 أبريل 2009)

تستاهل هدية ونص وانت كمان مهندس مصطفى 
عبارة عن توقيع خفييف


[/URL] 

وانت كمان مهندس مصطفى راح اعملك بس راح انام الحين 

الاناشيد راح ارفعها لك ثاني سوري


----------



## ali bassem (22 أبريل 2009)

الماء الساخن اسرع سامع المعلومة لكن لا اعرف لمذا واعرف انو علماء الفيزياء ياخذون بالحسبان في حساباتهم هذه الظاهره


----------



## محمد الهبيان (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اولا - اود ان اشكر الجميع و لكن مجرد الشكر لا يكفى لاعطائكم حقكم فى كل هذه المعومات و لكن جزاكم الله كل الخير و ادام عليكم الصحة و العافية 
ثانيا - اود ان اطرح سؤال طالما حير الجميع
قد يعتبرة البعض غير هندسي و لكني اعتبر هندسي اسف للاطاله اليكم السؤال
من هم بناة الاهرام
وكيف تم البناء
ومتى
و الهدية موجودة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الهبيان (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اولا - اود ان اشكر الجميع و لكن مجرد الشكر لا يكفى لاعطائكم حقكم فى كل هذه المعومات و لكن جزاكم الله كل الخير و ادام عليكم الصحة و العافية 
ثانيا - اود ان اطرح سؤال طالما حير الجميع
قد يعتبرة البعض غير هندسي و لكني اعتبر هندسي اسف للاطاله اليكم السؤال
من هم بناة الاهرام
وكيف تم البناء
ومتى
و الهدية موجودة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الهبيان (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اولا - اود ان اشكر الجميع و لكن مجرد الشكر لا يكفى لاعطائكم حقكم فى كل هذه المعومات و لكن جزاكم الله كل الخير و ادام عليكم الصحة و العافية 
ثانيا - اود ان اطرح سؤال طالما حير الجميع
قد يعتبرة البعض غير هندسي و لكني اعتبر هندسي اسف للاطاله اليكم السؤال
من هم بناة الاهرام
وكيف تم البناء
ومتى
و الهدية موجودة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الهبيان (22 أبريل 2009)

*رب **عبدك قد ضاقت به الاسباب* ​*وأغلقت دونه الأبواب* ​*وبعد عن جادة الصواب* ​
*وزاد به الهم والغم *والاكتئاب ​*وانقضى عمره ولم يفتح له الى فسيح مناهل الصفو والقربات باب* ​*وانت المرجوّ سبحانك لكشف هذا المصاب* ​*يا من اذا دعي اجاب* ​*يا سريع الحساب* ​*يا رب الأرباب* ​*يا عظيم الجناب* ​*يا كريم يا وهّاب* ​*رب لا تحجب دعوتي* ​*ولا ترد مسألتي* ​*ولا تدعني بحسرتي* ​*ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي* ​*وارحم عجزي* ​*فقد ضاق صدري* ​*وتاه فكري* ​*وتحيّرت في امري* ​*وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري* ​*المالك لنفعي وضري* ​*القادر على تفريج كربي* ​*وتيسير عسري* ​*اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين* ​*وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين* ​*اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك* ​*وقوّمنا اذا اعوججنا* ​*وادعنّا اذا استقمنا* ​*وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا* ​*اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم* ​*أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه* ​*يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب* ​*يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون* ​*اللهم لا تردنا خائبين* ​*وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين* ​*اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين* ​*ولا ضالين ولا مضلين* ​*واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين* ​*برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين* ​*اللهم آمين*


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> اولا - اود ان اشكر الجميع و لكن مجرد الشكر لا يكفى لاعطائكم حقكم فى كل هذه المعومات و لكن جزاكم الله كل الخير و ادام عليكم الصحة و العافية
> ثانيا - اود ان اطرح سؤال طالما حير الجميع
> قد يعتبرة البعض غير هندسي و لكني اعتبر هندسي اسف للاطاله اليكم السؤال
> ...



من هم بناة الاهرام = قوم عاد
وكيف تم البناء = إن هذا الحجر المعجز بالنسبة لنا لم يكن إلا طوبة بالنسبة لقوم عاد
ومتى = منذ 70000 سنة

هذا ما اعلم

و الله تعالى اعلم بهم و بما مضى و بما هو كائن و بما سوف يكون


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2009)

صاحب الحل الصحيح هو



ali bassem قال:


> الماء الساخن اسرع سامع المعلومة لكن لا اعرف لمذا واعرف انو علماء الفيزياء ياخذون بالحسبان في حساباتهم هذه الظاهره



وصاحب التفكير الصريح اللى وصل ايضاً للحل الصحيح هو



zanitty قال:


> و طالما حاجه غريبه يبقى اكيد الساخن



و التفسير فى المرفقات

و الجائزة برنامج اكسل لحساب كميات الماء البارد و التسخين فى حمامات السباحة 
كل اللى مطلوب منك مساحة المسبح و البرنامج يديك باقى المتطلبات
 * 1999 ASHRAE Application-A 48 Page ( 48.19 ) 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 أبريل 2009)

بجد انى اول مرة اسمع هذا الكلام انى خدتها بالبديهة بس الواضح ان دى حالة خاصة والواضح كمان انها مش هنقدر نتخيلها ونفهمها كويس الا بالناحية العملية " بس بجد يامهندس محمد " تسلم "


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 أبريل 2009)

استاذ على بجد انتة احرجتنى بذوقك والهدية دى تغنى عن اى كلام " جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## محمد الهبيان (22 أبريل 2009)

من هم بناة الاهرام = قوم عاد
وكيف تم البناء = إن هذا الحجر المعجز بالنسبة لنا لم يكن إلا طوبة بالنسبة لقوم عاد
ومتى = منذ 70000 سنة

هذا ما اعلم

و الله تعالى اعلم بهم و بما مضى و بما هو كائن و بما سوف يكون


دة كلام جميل طب لية الفكر غالب على انهم الفراعنة بس انا عندى مشكلة بس محرج شوية 
ازاى ارفع الهدية على الموقع ؟


----------



## محمد الهبيان (22 أبريل 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> من هم بناة الاهرام = قوم عاد
> وكيف تم البناء = إن هذا الحجر المعجز بالنسبة لنا لم يكن إلا طوبة بالنسبة لقوم عاد
> ومتى = منذ 70000 سنة
> 
> ...


----------



## ali bassem (23 أبريل 2009)

ولا احراج ولا حاجه 
انا رفعت لك الاناشيد من جديد واذا عجبتك عندي المزييييييييييد

شكرا مهندس محمد كنت ابحث عن التفسير بصفتي اعتبر التفسير هو الهديه
اوراق في غزة
http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-4-22-05-i98u7y8tu.mp3

تقدم
http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-4-22-05-i98u7y8tu.mp3
كل الجهات
http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-4-21-05-ydyhyssmz.mp3

ستون حزنا
http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-4-21-05-7ygp5d28r.mp3



للتحميل بعد النقر على الرابط انتظر العد التنازلي وانقر على داونلود في يمين الشاشه بالاسفل


----------



## atif53 (23 أبريل 2009)

الضغط سالب 
اقصي شغط هو 10 متر ماء تقريبا او 76 سم زئبق عند منسوب سطح البحر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أبريل 2009)

atif53 قال:


> الضغط سالب
> اقصي شغط هو 10 متر ماء تقريبا او 76 سم زئبق عند منسوب سطح البحر


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

أخى الكريم هل حضرتك متابع معانا الأسئلة من الأول ؟ إجابة أى سؤال هذا !


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أبريل 2009)

*Model Law*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات 
ماهو الـ Model Law أو Modeling Law 
قانون موديل ، إشرح بالتفصيل 


​


----------



## teacher good (23 أبريل 2009)

يا اخوان يامهندسين اريد منك طلب واحد only
بحث عن المخرطة بااللغة الانجليزية من اول المخرطة لاخرها
ارجوكم التسليم يوم السبت من 20 درجه


----------



## teacher good (23 أبريل 2009)

بسرعة ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووكم


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد ان هذا القانون يخص عملية " similarity " وهو خاص بعمل " نموذج " model للمضخة ذات المواصفات الاصلية " PROTOTYPE بغرض اجراء الاختبارات عليها وهى تضم :
1- الابعاد " الاقطار "بحيث تكون النسبة بينها ثابتة dimensional similarity
2-kinematic similarity (velocity , acceleration 
3- kinetic similarity ( forces
والله اعلم " يارب يطلع الجواب صح


----------



## ali bassem (23 أبريل 2009)

الصراحه اول مره اسمع بـ
 Model Law أو Modeling Law

اتمنى استفيد من الاجابات


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
 فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً ​ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً ​ وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً 

صدق الله العظيم 
​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 أبريل 2009)

" صدق الله العظيم "ماقلتش الجواب صح ولا غلط ياباشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## توتونونو (24 أبريل 2009)

*اقصي ضغط سالب*

يتم تفريغ جميع جزيئات السائل هو الغاز عند ضغط صفر بار مطلق او عند (-1 ضغط جوي) و عدها لا يوجد اي جزيئات لتفريغها


----------



## محمد الهبيان (24 أبريل 2009)

حقيقة مزهلة [ الفراعنة ليسوا هم بناة الأهرامات ] . . بالدليل العلمي والقرآن
ده بحث للدكتور محمد سمير عطا اتمنى ان يقراءة الجميع و يبدون رايهم فية
و انا جدا اسف مهندس مصطفى لو كنت خرجت عن موضوع اجب ولك هدية
ولكن انا قلت من البداية انى اعتبرة سؤال هندسى بس انا كتير باستفيد من اسالة حضرتك و الاجوبة
وباعتبر ان البحث دة هو الهدية
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=71673853652


----------



## محمد الهبيان (24 أبريل 2009)

Rotational Speed - Affinity Laws

The affinity laws lay down the dependency of hydraulic characteristic data of centrifugal pumps on the pumps rotational speed. 
The affinity laws are applicable to friction-less systems with incompressible liquids. They are to be viewed as empirically suitable for technical application.
*1st Model Law* 
Q2/Q1=n2/n1 
*2nd Model Law* (Squared Law) 
H2/H1=(n2/n1)2 
*3rd Model Law* (Cubed Law) 
P2/P1=(n2/n1)3 
Q = Flow 
H = Head 
P = Power Input 
n = Speed

http://www.bpma.org.uk/page.asp?node=64&sec=Rotational_Speed_-_Affinity_Laws


----------



## اسامة القاسى (25 أبريل 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> Rotational Speed - Affinity Laws
> 
> The affinity laws lay down the dependency of hydraulic characteristic data of centrifugal pumps on the pumps rotational speed.
> The affinity laws are applicable to friction-less systems with incompressible liquids. They are to be viewed as empirically suitable for technical application.
> ...




الكلام دة تمام بس اصلة اية؟؟؟؟ " اصلة عمل dimensional analysis " similarity" ولا رايكم اية؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا القانون يخص عملية "





اسامة القاسى قال:


> similarity " وهو خاص بعمل " نموذج " model للمضخة ذات المواصفات الاصلية " PROTOTYPE بغرض اجراء الاختبارات عليها وهى تضم :
> 
> 2-kinematic similarity (velocity , acceleration
> 3- kinetic similarity ( forces
> 1- الابعاد " الاقطار "بحيث تكون النسبة بينها ثابتة dimensional similarity والله اعلم " يارب يطلع الجواب صح



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صح مهندس أسامة بنسبة كبيرة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 أبريل 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> حقيقة مزهلة [ الفراعنة ليسوا هم بناة الأهرامات ] . . بالدليل العلمي والقرآن
> ده بحث للدكتور محمد سمير عطا اتمنى ان يقراءة الجميع و يبدون رايهم فية
> و انا جدا اسف مهندس مصطفى لو كنت خرجت عن موضوع اجب ولك هدية
> ولكن انا قلت من البداية انى اعتبرة سؤال هندسى بس انا كتير باستفيد من اسالة حضرتك و الاجوبة
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 هديتك مقبولة مهندس محمد


----------



## اسامة القاسى (25 أبريل 2009)

تمام استاذنا باشمهندس مصطفى " كدة التعريف والاستخدام بتاع الmodel law وضح اكثر " شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 أبريل 2009)

*Waterflood Pumps*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات 

ماهى الـ Waterflood Pumps ماهى نظرية العمل وفيما تستخدم ، هذا يعتبر موضوع كبير وليس نوع طلمبات وحسب

​


----------



## engnoor83 (26 أبريل 2009)

هي أول مشاركة لي على فكرة أحلى موضوع بشوفو بحياتي بعدين الموضوع كتير تفاعلي انا اختصاص سيارات اذا في شي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 أبريل 2009)

engnoor83 قال:


> هي أول مشاركة لي على فكرة أحلى موضوع بشوفو بحياتي بعدين الموضوع كتير تفاعلي انا اختصاص سيارات اذا في شي سؤال انا جاهز


​ -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أهلا وسهلا بك والأسئلة ستكون فى شتى المجالات إن شاء الله ، والمشاركة مفتوحة للجميع ، تقدم السؤال وبعد الإجابة تقدم الهدية


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات
> 
> ماهى الـ waterflood pumps ماهى نظرية العمل وفيما تستخدم ، هذا يعتبر موضوع كبير وليس نوع طلمبات وحسب
> 
> ​


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إيه ياجماعة أنتم سافرتم وتركتوني ولا إيه


----------



## محمد الهبيان (27 أبريل 2009)

*Water Flood is a method of secondary oil recovery in which water is injected into the reservoir formation to displace residual oil. The water from injection wells physically sweeps the displaced oil to adjacent production wells. Potential problems associated with water flood techniques include inefficient recovery due to variable permeability, or similar conditions affecting fluid transport within the reservoir, and early water breakthrough that may cause production and surface processing problems. *

​*




*​*The water injection method used in oil production is where water is injected back into the reservoir usually to increase pressure and thereby stimulate production. Water injection wells can be found both on- and offshore. This method is used to increase oil recovery from an existing reservoir.*




*Water is injected into the well for two reasons: *​

*For pressure support of the reservoir (also known as voidage replacement). *​
​*To sweep or displace the oil from the reservoir, and push it towards an oil **production well*​تستخدم هذه الطلمبات عند انخفاض ضغط بئر النفط و توجد طريقتان لرفع ضغط البئر



1- water injection

2- gas lift
هذا النوع من الطلمبات يستخدم فى الطريقة الاولى بواسطة حقن مياة فى القميص الخارجى للبئر فيتم رفع ضغط البئر و لان كثافة المياة اعلى من كثافة النفط فتظل المياة فى قاع البئر و يرتفع النفط
http://www.oiljetpump.com/water-flood-oil-and-gas-enhanced-recovery.htm
يارب يكون دة المقصود من السؤال​
هذا و الله اعلم​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 أبريل 2009)

برافوووووووو مهندس محمد الهيبان أحييك ​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> إيه ياجماعة أنتم سافرتم وتركتوني ولا إيه




لاة ابدا مهندس مصطفى احنا نقدر نستغنى عنك وعن اسئلتك القيمة " بس اعذرنا شوية مشاغل بس "


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 أبريل 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> *water flood is a method of secondary oil recovery in which water is injected into the reservoir formation to displace residual oil. The water from injection wells physically sweeps the displaced oil to adjacent production wells. Potential problems associated with water flood techniques include inefficient recovery due to variable permeability, or similar conditions affecting fluid transport within the reservoir, and early water breakthrough that may cause production and surface processing problems. *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


شكرا مهندس محمد على التوضيح والاجابة الصحيحة


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> برافوووووووو مهندس محمد الهيبان أحييك ​


 " الهدية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ " فين الهدية باشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 أبريل 2009)

تكرم عيونكم مهندس محمد ومهندس أسامة
الهدية برنامج ظريف لتعليم الانجليزية

http://ifile.it/02s3ueh​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> تكرم عيونكم مهندس محمد ومهندس أسامة
> الهدية برنامج ظريف لتعليم الانجليزية
> 
> http://ifile.it/02s3ueh​



الهدية القيمة وصلت باشمهندس مصطفى " جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## eng_wafaa (30 أبريل 2009)

الضغط سالب 
وبانتظار الاجابه المفصله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (30 أبريل 2009)

eng_wafaa قال:


> الضغط سالب
> وبانتظار الاجابه المفصله


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ياجماعة أجبنا على هذا السؤال فى أول الموضوع وجاء بعد هذا السؤال عشرات الأسئلة أرجو المتابعة من أول الموضوع


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندس مصطفى و أحييك على هذا الموضوع لأنه بيشجع الناس على البحث و القراءة و التفكير:81: و هذه سمات المهندس الناجح


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 مايو 2009)

*Sealless Pump*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات 
ماهى الــ Sealless Pump​


----------



## محمد الهبيان (2 مايو 2009)

دى طلمبة تستخدم فى ضخ المواد الكيماوية و المواد الملتهبة لذلك لابد ان تكون غير قابلة للتسريب و توجد طرق عديدة لمنع التسريب 
و دة كتالوج لاحدى انواع هذه الطلمبات
http://mthpumps.com/manuals/x41.pdf


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 مايو 2009)

*مهندس / محمد الهيبان*

كمل الجميل مهندس محمد ونريد تفاصيل أكثر وأنا سأعلق معك ليستفيد إخوانا المهندسين


​


----------



## محمد الهبيان (4 مايو 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> كمل الجميل مهندس محمد ونريد تفاصيل أكثر وأنا سأعلق معك ليستفيد إخوانا المهندسين​


مفيش جميل يذكر من تلميذ على استاذة 
الجميل لحضرتك مهندس مصطفى من البداية فى انشاء هذه الموسوعة القيمة 
توجد طرق عديدة لمنع التسريب فى هذا النوع من الطلمبات منها على حد علمي
1- تصميم الطلمبة و الجزء المحرك داخل حيز واحد لضمان عدم التسريب خارج الحيز كما هو موضح بالكتالوج و يستخدم فى الطلمبات الصغيرة
2- توليد ضغط خارجى ثابت مثبت علية مبين ضغط اعلى من ضغط الطلمبه عند عمود دوران الطلمبة حتى اذا وجد تسريب يكون الى داخل الطلمبة و يتم معرفتة عن طريق انخفاض فى مبين الضغط
والله اعلم


----------



## محمد الهبيان (4 مايو 2009)

فى انتظار تعليقك استاذى مهندس مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 مايو 2009)

*sealless pump*

شكرا مهندس محمد وهذا تعليق بسيط 




-------------------------------------------------------


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 مايو 2009)

الهدية يامهندس محمد 
عبارة عن كتاب لتعليم الإنجليزية 
chapter 1
بالمرفقات 


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 مايو 2009)

*ماهو الفرق بين Diffuser Casing و Volute Casing*

سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات 
ماهو الفرق بين Diffuser Casing و Volute Casing
​


----------



## فرودميكانكيس (7 مايو 2009)

ضغط التفريغ موجب وأقصاه واحد ضغط جوى لمعادلة الضغط الجوى اما ضغط السحب سالب وأقصاه أيضا واحد


----------



## فرودميكانكيس (7 مايو 2009)

ضغط التفريغ موجب واقصاه واحد ضغط جوى لمعادلة الضغط الجوى اما ضغط السحب سالب واقصاه واحد ايضا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مايو 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات
> ماهو الفرق بين Diffuser Casing و Volute Casing
> ​


========================================================

 ياإخوانا الأعزاء مازال توجد إجابات على أسئلة إنتهت أصلا ، أرجو قراءة الموضوع بالكامل وهذا هو السؤال الجديد 
--------------​ سؤال جديد عن الطلمبات ​ ماهو الفرق بين Diffuser Casing و Volute Casing


----------



## medo_az (12 مايو 2009)

ضغط سالب
مافيش ضغط سالب "لكن العداد بتاع الضغط شكله ايه مدرج ازاي"
معلش ماذا تقصد بكلمة تفريغ "مضخة غاطسة،عمودية، افقية"
نأمل التوضيح لقلة خبرتي
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

جميل وجزاك الله كل خير .شئ رائع


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (13 مايو 2009)

Casing ​Casings are generally of two types: volute and circular ( diffuser). The impellers are fitted inside the casings.



*Volute casings* build a higher head

_circular casings_ ( diffuser) are used for low head and high capacity

_volute_ is a curved funnel increasing in area to the discharge port as shown in Figure. As the area of the cross-section increases, the volute reduces the speed of the liquid and increases the pressure of the liquid
​







One of the _main purposes of a volute casing_ is to help balance the hydraulic pressure on the shaft of the pump. However, this occurs best at the manufacturer's recommended capacity. Running volute-style pumps at a lower capacity than the manufacturer recommends can put lateral stress on the shaft of the pump, increasing wear-and-tear on the seals and bearings, and on the shaft itself. Double-volute casings are used when the radial thrusts become significant at reduced capacities.

2-*Circular casing* have stationary diffusion vanes surrounding the impeller periphery that convert velocity energy to pressure energy. Conventionally, the diffusers are applied to multi-stage pumps







The casings can be designed either as solid casings or split casings. *Solid casing* implies a design in which the entire casing including the discharge nozzle is all contained in one casting or fabricated piece. A *split casing* implies two or more parts are fastened together. When the casing parts are divided by horizontal plane, the casing is described as horizontally split or axially split casing. When the split is in a vertical plane perpendicular to the rotation axis, the casing is described as vertically split or radially split casing. Casing Wear rings act as the seal between the casing and the impeller.

وجزيت خيرا يا باش مهندس مصطفي علي هذا الموضوع الشيق والذي افادنا الكثير والكثير 
واقول لك ان المهندس اسامه القاسي يعتذر لعدم قدرته علي المشاركه في الاسئله بسبب وجود الامتحانات وسوف نعاود المشاركه انا وهو بعد الامتحانات ان شاء الله واقول لك انا اسامه  يسألني كل يوم عن الاسئله التي تضعها في المنتدي ويسألني من فاز بالجائزة فهو مهتما بموضوعك جدا 
واخيرا انتظر تعليق حضرتك ع الاجابه والدعاء لنا في الامتحانات 
​ 


.​


----------



## رضا رحال (13 مايو 2009)

سالب
لا ادري لماذا وانا مشتاق للاجابة
وشكرا


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (16 مايو 2009)

انا راي انك تدينا اختيارات الموضوع صعب هههههههههههههههه


----------



## فــــزّاع (21 مايو 2009)

استاذنا العزيز مصطفى الوكيل

بارك الله فيك


اين انت عن الاجابه


----------



## هيربي (23 مايو 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الموضوع الثاني
> 
> طلمبات التفريغ
> Vacuum Pumps
> ...


اولا لايوجد ضغط سالب (مطلق) انما هو اقل من الضغط الجوي وضغط طلمبات التفريغ اقل من الضغط الجوي واقل حد لضغط التفريغ هو ال(saturation pressure ) للسائل المراد سحبه عند درجة حرارة الجو العادية ولا يقل الضغط عن هذا الحد حتي لا يحدث (cavitation)


----------



## هيربي (23 مايو 2009)

اولا لايوجد ضغط سالب (مطلق) انما هو اقل من الضغط الجوي وضغط طلمبات التفريغ اقل من الضغط الجوي واقل حد لضغط التفريغ هو ال(saturation pressure ) للسائل المراد سحبه عند درجة حرارة الجو العادية ولا يقل الضغط عن هذا الحد حتي لا يحدث (cavitation)


----------



## همام هلال هاني (23 مايو 2009)

الغاية من vacuum pumps هو أحداث خلله في الضغط بين داخل الطلمبه والضعط الجوي لكي يكون سريان المائع ( ماء أو هواء ) واقصى ضغط هو 1,033بار لكي يتساوى مع الضغط الجوي ويصبح الضغط متعادل في داخل وخارج الطلمبه . اما كون الضغط سالب او موجب فهو دائماً اقل من الضغط الجوي


----------



## توكل محمد (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 مايو 2009)

ياإخواني جزاكم الله خيرا ، موضوع الضغط السالب والموجب هذا قد مر ومر بعده عشرات المواضيع لماذا نعود له مرة أخرى أرجو قراءة الموضوع بأكمله الموضوع حوالي 7 صفحات 
وإعزرونى لتغيبي فأنا والله مشغول لكنى معكم قريبا إن شاء الله 

​


----------



## eng.osamaa (27 مايو 2009)

الضغط في طرمبات التفريغ لا يمكن ان يكون سالبا
ولو حدث هذا """"""" يعني انه لايوجد جزيئات داخل الاسطوانة 
وهذا غير معقول لانها سوف تنطبق جدران الاسطوانة على بعضها
والله اعلم


----------



## محمد الهبيان (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس مصطفى 
المشكلة ان عنوان الموضوع جميل جدا و علشان كدة كل الزملاء الجدد لما بيشوفوة بيدخلو على اول صفحة و بيعتقدو ان هو دة السؤال المطروح و علشان كدة انا اقترح ان حضرتك تضيف ملحوظة للى يخل الصحة الاولى انة يكمل باقى الصفحات او ينتقل الى الصحة الاخيرة


----------



## المهندس ناصح (27 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا"""""""""


----------



## omar_2006 (31 مايو 2009)

ضغط الطلمبة سالب وارجو الرد الصحيح


----------



## اسامة القاسى (31 مايو 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> casing ​
> ​casings are generally of two types: Volute and circular ( diffuser). The impellers are fitted inside the casings.
> 
> 
> ...



اخى الحبيب احمد اية الجمال دة واحشنى بجد والحمد لله الامتحانات خلصت بسلام وربنا يقدم مافية الخير " امين " وشكر واجب وضرورى لك لتوضيح سبب انقطاعى عن منتدانا الحبيب . وايضا شكر واجب على الاجابة المتميزة دى " بجد معلم " والباشمهندس مصطفى واحشنى والله وربنا يوفقة فى شوية المشاغل الى عندة وفى انتظارة باذن الله .​


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (2 يونيو 2009)

اية يا جماعة الاسالة فين انا كنت بدخل كل فترة كدة الاقي سوال جديد اتعلم منة حاجة جديدة واستفيد منة الجديد بس دلوقتي كل مادخل ملاقيش حاجة عايزين الاسئلة وها المتحانات خلصت يعني


----------



## important (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير 

شكر للمهندس مصطفى الذي إستحدث لنا هذه الموسوعه 

والشكر موصول لكل من افادنا عن طريق الموضوع 

المهندس محمد والمهندس اسامه وكل من شارك 

لابد من تجديد الموضوع لكي تعم الفائده سأحاول واتمنى منكم التفاعل معنا على إعادة هذا الموضوع 

للتعبير عن شكرنا العميق للمهندس مصطفى الذي سيكون تجديد الموضوع بمثابة الشكر له 

ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقه بحياته العمليه ونتمنى تواجده بيننا قريبا 

كل الود والإحترام


----------



## sosolovefun (4 يونيو 2009)

مسمي طلمبات التفريغ خاطئ لأن فكرة عمل المضخة عموما هي تخفيض ضغط المائع اسفلها لجعل الضغط الجوي اعلي من الضغط عند فتحة دخول المضخة فيدفع المائع بداخل المضخة


----------



## sosolovefun (4 يونيو 2009)

وأقصي ضغط تفريغ هو الضغط الجوي لأنة إذا زاد عن ذلك فإن المضخة لن تسحب المائع


----------



## sosolovefun (4 يونيو 2009)

*السعودية _ تبوك*

مسمي طلمبات التفريغ خاطئ لان فكرة عمل المضخة عموما هي تخفيض ضغط المائع عند فتحة الدخول للمضخة بحيث يصبح أقل من الضغط الجوي مما يدفع المائع لدخول المضخة وأقصي ضغط تفريغ هو الضغط الجوي لانة إذا زاد عن الضغط الجوي لن تسحب المضخة (حدوث ظاهرة الcavitation) وشكرا علي طرح سؤالك


----------



## ابو محمود (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ والاستاذ مصطفى 
الموضوع جميل وشيق وانا اول مرة اشوفه ويتميز بالمشاركه الايجابية والتفاعل الواضح والجميل وتبادل الاراء والتنافس 
وهى فكرة لاتخرج الا من عبقرى
وبسم الله ماشاء الله هناك فعلا اقبال على هذه الصفحة والتى استحقت بجدارة التثبيت
وان شاء الله سوف اداوم على المتابعه لعلى اكون من النشطيين والمجاوبين لاسلتكم
وجزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 يونيو 2009)

بعد غياب طويل الى حد ما : سؤال جديد " اذا كان لدينا طلمبة طاردة مركزية تعمل على ضخ مائع كثافتة ( الماء )1000kg/m3
واستخدمنا نفس المضخة لضخ مائع اخر كثافتة  750kg/ m3 السؤال هل يتغير pump head؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amrhawash (10 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى ضغط الطلمبة لازم يكون اقل من الضغط الجوى -ve pressure 
يجب الايقل عن ضغط البخار والا سوف يتبخر المائع ويحدث مشاكل للطمبة


----------



## eng.hosam (11 يونيو 2009)

ضغط التفريغ سالب الاشارة فقط للدلاله على التفريغ واقصى ضغط يمكن ان احصل عليه يتوقف على ما يسمى بال net postive suction head الخاص بالطلمبه


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 يونيو 2009)

amrhawash قال:


> اخوانى ضغط الطلمبة لازم يكون اقل من الضغط الجوى -ve pressure
> يجب الايقل عن ضغط البخار والا سوف يتبخر المائع ويحدث مشاكل للطمبة


اخى المهندس amr & hosam هذا السؤال تمت اجابتة اكثر من مرة نرجو متابعة تتابع الاسئلة حتى نضمن ترتيب وتنظيم الموضوع وتحقيق الاستفادة التى يرجوها المهندس مصطفى الوكيل صاحب فكرة الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيراوالسؤال الجديد لم يجب عنة احد حتى الان........................


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> بعد غياب طويل الى حد ما : سؤال جديد " اذا كان لدينا طلمبة طاردة مركزية تعمل على ضخ مائع كثافتة ( الماء )1000kg/m3
> واستخدمنا نفس المضخة لضخ مائع اخر كثافتة 750kg/ m3 السؤال هل يتغير pump head؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اية ياباشمهندسين السؤال صعب ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا إخواني وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة
أما بالنسبة للسؤال فحسب معادلة برنولي:
فإن الكثافة سوف تؤثر على الhead


----------



## محمد الهبيان (13 يونيو 2009)

_h = (p2 - p1)/(ρ__ g) + v22/(2 g) __0_
_where_
_h = total head developed ( m) _
_p2 = pressure at outlet (N/m2)_
_p1 = pressure at inlet ( N/m2)_
_ρ = density (kg/m3)_
_g = acceleration of gravity (9.81) (m/s2)_
_ v2 = velocity at the __utlet (m/s)_​_واضح من برنولى ان فى تاثير من الكثافة على الهد_
_و العلاقة بين الهد و الكثافة علاقة عكسية بمعنى ان الكثافة لما تتغير من 1000كجم/متر مكعب الى 750 كجم / متر مكعب فان الهدسوف يكون اكبر_​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (13 يونيو 2009)

يوسف فاخوري قال:


> السلام عليكم يا إخواني وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة
> أما بالنسبة للسؤال فحسب معادلة برنولي:
> فإن الكثافة سوف تؤثر على الhead


كلام تمام " بس عايز شوية توضيح "


----------



## اسامة القاسى (13 يونيو 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> _h = (p2 - p1)/(ρ__ g) + v22/(2 g) __0_
> _where_
> _h = total head developed ( m) _
> _p2 = pressure at outlet (N/m2)_
> ...


واحشنا مهندس محمد " كالعادة الاجابة المطلوبة " بس كنت عايز اضع توضيح بسيط هذا الذى ذكرتة هو الhead 
الفعلى actual وال head الذى ترفعة المضخة لن يتغير طبقا للعلاقة h = (U1Cu1 -U2Cu2)/g 
حيث :
U1 :هى السرعة المماسية عند ال hub
U2 : هى السرعة المماسية عند ال tip
Cu1 :هى مركبة السرعة ال absolute فى الاتجاة ال axial عند ال hub 
Cu2 :هى مركبة السرعة ال absolute فى الاتجاة ال axial عند ال tip
ونفهم من هذا ان ال theoritical head يعتمد على السرعات وليس نوع المائع


----------



## بدر حمد (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في حين الحديث عن معادلة برنولي اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في توضيح فكرة المعادلة في الشكل ادناه






حيث يوضح الشكل جزء من شبكة مياه للشرب .. وان الانبوب المتجه نحو الاعلى هو الموصل للمستفيد .. 
السؤال هنا \
- هل الضغط في P1 هو نفسه عند P2 ؟علما بان الاقطار تختلف كما هو واضح.

لأن الفكره هي ان نوصل الماء للمستفيد من دون ان نفرع الانبوب الرئيسي لان التفريع سيكلف تكاليف عالية .. ارجو انكم فهمتم النقطه..وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (23 يونيو 2009)

اكيد طبعا الهيد سوف يتغير بتغير الكثافة


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جيد شكرا على تفاعلكم


----------



## محمد عثمان ذياد (23 يونيو 2009)

انا برد عشان عاوز اعرف الاجابه ياهندسه


----------



## اسامة القاسى (24 يونيو 2009)

بدر حمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> في حين الحديث عن معادلة برنولي اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في توضيح فكرة المعادلة في الشكل ادناه
> 
> 
> ...


الجواب من وجهه نظرى اننا لانستطيع ان نقارن بين و باستخدام برنولى لانه من شروط تطبيقها
1-In compressible flow
2-Along the same stream line
3-Irrotational flow
والشرط الثانى غير متوفر فى حالتنا هذه وبالتالى لانستطيع ان نقارن بينهم باستخدام برنولى ولكن يمكننا ان نقول ان:
# الخط العلوى القطر صغير " سرعه سريان عاليه طبقا ل معادله الاستمراريه " continuity equation ممايعنى ضغط منخفض
# الخط السفلى القطر كبير " سرعه سر يان منخفضه ممايعنى ضغط مرتفع وبالتالى
p1 < p2
هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## فراس بشناق (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمه والفكره رائعه


----------



## علي الوداني (29 يونيو 2009)

يا مهنسنا الفاضل مامعنى طلمبات


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 يوليو 2009)

علي الوداني قال:


> يا مهنسنا الفاضل مامعنى طلمبات


نقصد بطلمبات Pumps " مضخات " واعذرنا ان كان الكلام بلغه الفنين


----------



## ahmed260 (5 يوليو 2009)

الله الله علم ودين اللهم احفظنا بنعمتك فانت الحفيظ


----------



## eng.mo7amed (5 يوليو 2009)

_:77:المضخات لا يكمن ان_ _تفرغ _


----------



## اسامة القاسى (6 يوليو 2009)

eng.mo7amed قال:


> _:77:المضخات لا يكمن ان_ _تفرغ _


ماقصدك بهذا الكلام ياباشمهندس؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح
وان كنت افهم انك تقصد لاتوجد مضخات تفريغ!!! ام ماذا تقصد؟؟؟؟


----------



## mrsh (6 يوليو 2009)

ضغط ايه الى سالب ياجماعه انت واخد الريفرنس بتاعك ايه بالضبط الجوى ولا الصفر ..... عاى العموم اقل ضغط تفريغ 30 بوصه زئبق


----------



## eng hamoo (7 يوليو 2009)

*جبتلى الضغط بضحك معك*



م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> الضغط سالب واقصى ضغط -1 سالب واحد مارايك يا استاذنا


 


الضغط = القوه / المساحه 

ولا يوجد قوه سالبه 

يبقا مفيش ضغط سالب يا برنس ولا ايه رايك 

كمان فى حاجه احنا بنحول الى كيلو بسكال عشان يوصل معانا لاقصى تفريغ تحت الضغط الجوى وده مجرد تحويل وليه حولنا عشان اصغر من البار وتقدر تتابع حالات الاختبار ولا يوجد ضغط سالب


----------



## أبوفاطمة1 (7 يوليو 2009)

الضغط بالسالب ويكون الضغط أقصى على حسب نوع المائع و غرتفاعه عن سطح البحر ومقداره جميع كتلة المائع تحويلها إلى ضغط بضربه في الجاذبية الأرضية وقسمته على مساحة المقطع


----------



## أعدلى (8 يوليو 2009)

A *vacuum pump* is a device that removes gas molecules from a sealed volume in order to leave behind a partial vacuum. The vacuum pump was invented in 1650 by Otto von Guericke.


----------



## أعدلى (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسين القصار (15 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا ضغط التفريغ سالب (أقل من الضغط الجوي) وأقصى ارتفاع لا يزيد عن 10 امتار وذلك بسبب الضغط الجوي(لا تستطيع أن تسحب أكثر مما يضغطه الضغط الجوي) وذلك حسب قاعدة توريشللي


----------



## ياسين القصار (16 يوليو 2009)

ضغط طلمبات التفريغ سالب (أقل من الضغط الجوي)واقصى ارتفاع سحب هو 10 امتار وذلك لاتستطيع أن تسحب أكثر مما يضغطه الضغط الجوي حسب تجربة توريشللي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يوليو 2009)

من وكبيديا​الضغط هو تأثير يحدث عند تطبيق قوة على سطح، ويرمز للضغط بالرمز *p* أو *ض*. [1]

*[عدل] الصيغة*

رياضياً:




الضغط = القوة / المساحة ( ض = ق / مس )
حيث *p*: الضغط. و *F*: القوة العمودية. و *A*: المساحة.
يعتبر الضغط كمية سلمية وحداتها في النظام الدولي للوحدات هي الباسكال *Pa* حيث 1 باسكال = 1 نيوتن/ متر2، وفي نظام الوحدات الأمريكي المتخصص وحدة البساي psi حيث 1 بساي = 1 رطل / انش2
يعتبر الضغط من الإحداثيات الأساسية في الديناميكية الحرارية وهو مقترن دائماً بالحجم.
يسمى الضغط الحقيقي عند موقع معطى بالضغط المطلق ويقاس نسبة إلى ضغط التفريغ المطلق (Absolute Vacuum) حيث عندها يكون الضغط المطلق مساوياً للصفر. معظم أجهزة قياس الضغط تقيس فرق الضغط، حيث أنها تعتبر نقطة الصفر هي الضغط الجوي، ولذلك فهي تقيس الفرق بين الضغط المطلق والضغط الجوي المحلي، وهذا الفرق يدعى الضغط المقاس[2] ويسمى الضغط الأقل من الضغط الجوي ضغط التفريغ ويقاس بأجهزة قياس التفريغ، والتي تقيس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي والضغط المطلق.
الضغط المطلق والضغط المقاس والضغط الجوي وضغط التفريغ كلها قيم موجبة وترتبط بالعلاقة:
*للضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي* :




*للضغط أقل من الضغط الجوي*:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يوليو 2009)

eng hamoo قال:


> الضغط = القوه / المساحه
> 
> ولا يوجد قوه سالبه
> 
> ...


 

*من وكبيديا 
( الضغط السلبي​
عادة ما يكون للضغط قيمة موجبة، ولكن هناك بعض الحالات التي قد نضطر فيها إلى التعبير عن الضغط بقيمة سالبة: 

عند التعامل مع الضغط الجوي القياسي، فعلى سبيل المثال، عندما تكون قيمة الضغط 80kPa فعندها يمكن القول بأن هذا الضغط قيمته -21 بالنسبة للضغط الجوي القياسي المساوي لـ 101kPa. (بمعنى أن الضغط الحالي هو 21kPa تحت الضغط الجوي القياسي).​
عندما تكون القوى الجاذبة (مثل قوى فاندر فالس) بين جزيئات السائل أكبر من القوى الطاردة، في هذه الحالة ستتقارب جزيئات السائل من بعضها البعض، إلى أن تتساوى القوى الجاذبة مع القوى الطاردة،​
يمكن لتأثير كازيمير أن يخلق قوة جاذبة ضعيفة نتيجة للتفاعل مع طاقة الفراغ، وتسمى هذه القوة أحيانا بقوة الفراغ (يجب التمييز بين هذا النوع من الضغط والضغط القياسي السلبي للفراغ).​
يمكن أن نصف الضغط بأنه ضغط سلبي اعتماداً على الاتجاهات المعتمدة على السطح الذي يتعرض للضغط، فالضغط الذي يؤثر باتجاه العمود على السطح يسمى ضغطاً موجباً، والضغط الذي يؤثر باتجاه معاكس للعمود على السطح يسمى ضغطاً سلبياً.)​
*


----------



## قاسم القريشي (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك

سؤالي 
اثبت ان 1=2 رياضيا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 يوليو 2009)

قاسم القريشي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> سؤالي
> اثبت ان 1=2 رياضيا


بصراحة الاجابة دى منقولة واتمنى تكون صح
ازاي نثبت ان 1=2 

مش هستعمل رمز x بل همشي على رمز ن لإنه بحس إنه جميل و خفيف على اللسان :-

بتركيز عالي جدا هتلاقوا طريقة الحل سهلة أوي :

طبعا أي شيئين متساويين نحط بنهم علامة يساوي و ن2-ن2 = ن2-ن2 .........................(شيء بسيط جدا)

ناخد أول مقدار و نحلله فهيبقى:-

(ن-ن) (ن+ن) = ن2-ن2 ............. ( و دي الخطوة الأصعب) 

ناخد المقدرا التاني و ناخد عامل مشترك هو ن فهيبقى :-

(ن-ن)(ن+ن)= ن(ن-ن)......................................(تاني أصعب خطوة) 

في معانا مقدارين متشابهين على جانبي علامة = شلوهم و هيبقى :

ن+ن=ن ,,, و دا بيعني ان :

2ن=ن 

و من العبارة اللي فاتت يبقى 2=1 
صح ولا ايه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يوليو 2009)

2ن=ن 

و من العبارة اللي فاتت يبقى 2=1 
صح ولا ايه؟
صح:28: رياضيا

شكرا مهندس قاسم 
وشكرا مهندس عبدالناصر.​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> 2ن=ن
> 
> و من العبارة اللي فاتت يبقى 2=1
> صح ولا ايه؟
> ...


 
لك خالص الشكر د/ محمد
ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 يوليو 2009)

كلام جميل مهندس عبد الناصر بس فيه حاجه كده عايز اقولها بدايه الاثبات ان :( ن2-ن2)= (ن2-ن2) وهما مقداران متكافئان اى لازم نقول ان 1= 1 ولا رايك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2009)

استاذى الفاضل مهندس / اسامة 
فى بداية الشرح مكتوب ان اى مقدارين متساوين نضع بينهما علامة يساوى ومن هنا بدات المسالة وتسلسلة ولا ايه رايك انت


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 يوليو 2009)

تمام مهندس عبد الناصر


----------



## zanitty (22 يوليو 2009)

اين اختفى استاذنا مصطفى الوكيل
لعله بخير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

يارب يكون بخير


----------



## محمد وصيف الشناوى (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ مصطفى جعلك زخرا للمنتدى


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2009)

> صح:28: رياضيا
> 
> شكرا مهندس قاسم
> وشكرا مهندس عبدالناصر.​


طبعا هى مش صح رياضيا هى صح فى الشكل العام بقى
طب نصعب السؤال و نسال الساده المهندسين الغلطه فى المعادله ايه 
لان المعادله شكلا صحيحه و لكن فيها غلطه هى اللى خلت 1 = 2
قدامكم مهله لحد بالليل


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

ممكن يعنى يكون قصدك مهندسzanitty ان " ن " لازم تكون مقدار متكافئ عند التعويض عنها فى طرفى المعادله 2 ن = ن عشان 2=1 
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## obied allah (24 يوليو 2009)

انا عايز المهندسة سلمى بكار ضرورى


----------



## محمد الهبيان (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اخوانى المهندسين و اصحاب الفضل عليا فى كتير من المعلومات الجميلة الى كان من الصعب انى اعرفة من اى مكان تانى شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


اريد مساعدة 
اريد عمل جهاز لقياس الضغط داخل اللمبة الفلوروسنت. مع العلم انة اقل من الضغط الجوى وان المعدل الطبيعى لة حوالى 3 ملى بار


----------



## محمد الهبيان (30 يوليو 2009)

(ن-ن)(ن+ن)= ن(ن-ن)......................................(تاني أصعب خطوة) 
(0)(ن+ن)=ن(0)..............................................(طب لية مش كدة)
(0)(2ن)=(ن)(0)..............................................(و نقول ان الصفر فى الطرف الايمن لا يساوى الصفر فى الطرف الايسر)
(0=0) ...........................................................(كدة تكون اصح)


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (31 يوليو 2009)

ممكن نعمل معادلة من الsin بين مجهولين ونرسمها هتطلع الشكل اللى انت شايفه


----------



## يوسف الصافي (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لقد اتممت الرسم وقد شرحت طرقية رسم هذا الرسم لكن ال اعرف كيف احمل الرسم كرابط
ارجو المساعدة لتحميل الرابط


----------



## نور محمد علي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي وحبيبي مصطفى الوكيل لك مني الدعاء لك بالتوفيق بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير واسمح لي ايضا ان اشكر
الاخ والحبيب محمد ميكانيك جزاه الله كل خير لما عنده من معلومات ونشاط وحيوية وايضا اريد ان اشكر ايضا اخوتي في الله محمد الهبيان واسامة القاسي واكيد لن انسى الاخ الحبيب زانيتي وعبد الناصر عجوة بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مهنديان (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*خطوات رسم الدلة الجيبية بواسطة برنامج الاكسل*

اخي العزيز
اولا تاخذ حقل واحد ونضع فيه الرقم صفر ثم نذهب الى الحقل المجاور ونظلله ونذب الى شريط المهام ونختار الامر الخاص بالمعادلات(Auto Sum) ومنها نختار الدالة sin وعند اختيارنا لهذه الدالة سيطلب منا تحديد الرقم لذلك نختار الحقل الذي فيه الرقم صفر ونكر العمليات السابقة للقيم من 45 الى غاية 360 وبعد ذلك تذهب الى شريط المهام مرة اخرى لاختيار الامر Chart Wizard ومنه نختار الامرXY (Scatter) عندئذ سيطلب منا تحديد القيم لكي يرسم الدالة لذلك سوف نقوم بتظليل القيم جميعها ومن ثم سيسالنا عن طريقة تثبيت القيم على شكل اعمدة او صفوف لذلك سوف نختار الصفوف وبعد ذلك سيطلب البرنامج تسمية المخطط واضافة تعليق لمجور X واضافة تعليق لمحور Y وبعدها نحصب غبى المخطط المطلوب
ارجو منكم ان تعذروني على الاختصار الشديد وسارفق لكم المخطط على شكل صورة لانه لم اتمطن من تحميله بصيغة برنامج الاكسل
اخوكم
مهندس انتاج ومعادن
مهند الخزرجي


----------



## kamal Nashar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى برنامج لرسم أى منحني بإستخدام الأكسل سيكون معكم غداّ إنشاء الله وأعتبروه هو الهدية 
أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## kamal Nashar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

رجاءاَ إستخدام هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/356339/1252425693.zip


----------



## واصل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ليش نرسم بالاكسل والميكانيكال والسوليد موجود ونحن مهندسين ميكانيك مو مهندسين معلوماتية بيكفي انك تعطي المطال \ طول الموجة والباقي بيتكفل فية البرنامج 
واذا بتهتمو بهذا الموضوع بارسلكم الشرح


تحياي


----------



## واصل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

كتير كتير ممكن بس شو المغذى


----------



## محمد الهبيان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اخوانى المهندسين و اصحاب الفضل عليا فى كتير من المعلومات الجميلة الى كان من الصعب انى اعرفة من اى مكان تانى شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


اريد مساعدة 
اريد عمل جهاز لقياس الضغط داخل اللمبة الفلوروسنت. مع العلم انة اقل من الضغط الجوى وان المعدل الطبيعى لة حوالى 3 ملى بار*​


----------



## adelariqi" (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رسم منحنى جيبي باستخدام اكسل*

ارسل بريدك الالكتروني وارسل لك الملف فورا


----------



## adelariqi" (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رسم منحنى جيبي باستخدام اكسل*

ارسل بريدك الالكتروني وارسل لك الملف فورا
على كل الاجابة في المرفقات


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> 2ن=ن
> 
> و من العبارة اللي فاتت يبقى 2=1
> صح ولا ايه؟
> ...


 لالالالالالالالا كده مش صح رياضيا يا بشمهندسين لأنه عندما حذف المقدارين من الطرفين غير صحيح لأن (ن-ن)=صفر والقسمة على صفر ليس لها معنى اى مالانهايه ولا ايه يا شباب


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*بصراحه الموضوع ده روعه وانا بجد بشكر المهندس مصطفى ع الفكره والروح الجميله واتمنى منه الاستمرار
انا هستاذن المهندس مصطفى وهسئل شوية اسئله مره واحده ممكن نقابلها كتير فى المقابلات الشخصيه.

1.pump classifications?
2.what`s NPSH?
3.what`s cavitation?
4.modes of heat transfer?
5.what are the reasons of engine overheating?
6.difference between 2 and 4 stroke engines?
7.types of mechanical seals ?
8.what are the boilers types ?
9.draw ranking cycle?
10.what are types of gears?
11.what are the types of bearing?
12.what are the classes of fire?
13.what are the extinguishing agent for each class?
14.what is the function of jokey pump?
15.draw the centrifugal pump characteristic curve?
16.what are the types of pump impellers?
17.what is the centrifugal pump operating principle? x

طبعا هنلاقى اسئله كتير اتجاوب عليها قبل كدا بس بالتاكيد هنستفيد كتير لو جمعناهم كلهم مره واحده
بالنسبه للهديا موجوده ان شاء الله.

الموضوع منقول للامانه العلميه
*


----------



## حاتم الخليفة (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

eng_3eed2000 قال:


> *بصراحه الموضوع ده روعه وانا بجد بشكر المهندس مصطفى ع الفكره والروح الجميله واتمنى منه الاستمرار
> انا هستاذن المهندس مصطفى وهسئل شوية اسئله مره واحده ممكن نقابلها كتير فى المقابلات الشخصيه.
> 
> 1.pump classifications?
> ...


========================================
* 1.pump classifications?*




===================
هذه بعض أنواع الطلمبات


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

*Npsh*

* 2.what`s NPSH?

NPSH:-

The Net Positive Suction Head (NPSH) is the total head at the suction flange of the pump less the vapor pressure converted to fluid column height of the liquid.

NPSH is a function of pump design:- 

NPSH required is a function of the pump design and is determined based on actual pump test by the vendor. As the liquid passes from the pump suction to the eye of the impeller, the velocity increases and the pressure decreases. There are also pressure losses due to shock and turbulence as the liquid strikes the impeller. The centrifugal force of the impeller vanes further increases the velocity and decreases the pressure of the liquid. The NPSH required is the positive head in feet absolute required at the pump suction to overcome these pressure drops in the pump and maintain the majority of the liquid above its vapor pressure.
The NPSH is always positive since it is expressed in terms of absolute fluid column height. The term "Net" refers to the actual pressure head at the pump suction flange and not the static suction head.

NPSH increases as capacity increases:-

The NPSH required varies with speed and capacity within any particular pump.

The NPSH required increase as the capacity is increasing because the velocity of the liquid is increasing, and as anytime the velocity of a liquid goes up, the pressure or head comes down. Pump manufacturer's curves normally provide this information.

The NPSH is independent of the fluid density as are all head terms. Note: It is to be noted that the net positive suction head required (NPSH) number shown on the pump curves is for fresh water at 20°C and not for the fluid or combination of fluids being pumped.






*​


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (11 مارس 2010)

يتم من خلال الرسوم المنحنية الموجودة في برنامج اكسل


----------



## ابن رام الله (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (31 مارس 2011)

والله يا بشمهندسيين فكرة رائع وموضوع اكتر من رائع 
ومعلومات مفيدة


----------



## safa aldin (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## malk alehsas (9 يونيو 2011)

اكثر الصور لاتكون موجوده هل ممكن تحديثها كم تتم الاستفادة المثلى ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------

